#   .  ???

## natnik2306

!
  .

     ,   18  ... :Wink: 
   , ,        15800  36  ,     3000   ,       (3000 ) ,   +   (5000 ).
1.       ?
2..   ,      ,    .
3.    36   ,      12 .
4.  ,     1-.
5.   , -      ,          (    )

 :EEK!:

----------


## natnik2306

,  ,       .        ?     ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> +   (5000 ).


   10 000  ))



> ?


,  .
,      -  ,      .




> ,      ,    .


.   ,    :Smilie: 





> .    36   ,      12 .


      ,      36 .    .




> ,     1-.


     .   .




> .   , -


-?   .




> (    )


  ,        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.     . 
   ,     .

----------


## natnik2306

> ,      36 .    .


  ,      12  .        ,      ...




> .     .
>    ,     .


     ,   ....
      . ??? :Embarrassment:

----------


## natnik2306

> ,  ,       .        ?     ,   .


 ,   .... :Wink:

----------


## ZZZhanna

> . ?


      .

----------

> . 
>    ,     .


    ,          ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  .    .      ,

----------


## gosh875

.      ,      .      .

----------

> .      ,      .      .


      ,    ?

----------


## gosh875

. ..       /,     ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


    ,          -     .   700 .      .  ,

----------


## gosh875

700 ?     1500 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

700)

----------


## ZZZhanna

, **   700 .      .
 -      -     = 450.  -   .  ,   450    -   -.

----------

.     ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,  ,       .        ?     ,   .


       . 
       .     . 
   :
1.  
2.   
3.   
4.     
5.    
6.      

       4  5.

----------

> . 
>        .     . 
>    :
> 1.  
> 2.   
> 3.   
> 4.     
> 5.    
> 6.      
> ...


         ,     !

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,     !


           .  , ,   ,      .          ?     .

----------

?
  ?   ,   ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?
>   ?   ,   ?


  - MSPOS-K. ,  , -.            (  )       Android.    2017 .   , **,  . ,      .    ,   - .    . ,      ,  ,        .       29.09.2016 .       54-    -.   :     ,           Android. ,     .    .         MSPOS-K

----------

> - MSPOS-K. ,  , -.            (  )       Android.    2017 .   , **,  . ,      .    ,   - .    . ,      ,  ,        .       29.09.2016 .       54-    -.   :     ,           Android. ,     .    .         MSPOS-K


     ?
           ? 
        ,      ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?
>            ? 
>         ,      ?


        Android .       ,     .    .       - .    ,    ,     20 .  , ,   .  -    ,     . 

 :
.          ,    .       -  .   ?  ?     .      (         ),   MSPOS-K      , , -,   . ,  .,    ,   .  MSPOS-K     ,          .             .     -: AZUR POS, ,   .        .  -   .   ,      . ,     .         ,        :   + //,     .   30 + . +  ,       MSPOS-K.    ,   01.07.2018       18 000 ,    .

----------

> AZUR POS, ,   .


 aQsi 5  ... 
    MSPOS-K   ?

----------

AQSI    ,    ,    , ..... 
        30    11  +     )

----------


## alex_avd

> .     ?


    -185  3     ,    ....

----------

> -185  3     ,    ....


   ,       1  2021  ,    ,

----------


## alex_avd

> ,       1  2021  ,    ,


        5-   .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> aQsi 5  ... 
>     MSPOS-K   ?


  ,     .      ,    22.05.2018, ..   . -        ,      .    ,       MSPOS-K   ( ) ,   54-. ,   . -      . -      .  .    ,  .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> -185  3     ,    ....


  -  ,     ,     . ..    /     .    ,  ,   .    .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 5-   .


 ,   01.02.2021       ,  ,     ,      . ,     ,   ,      .

----------

> -185  3     ,    ....


     -  91    3   .   5-10   .       .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> -  91    3   .   5-10   .       .


  ,      .      +  +  +  .      .

----------

> ,      .      +  +  +  .      .


 
 +   36  ( 1   ) 16500
 +  3000
 +     +   4500 (    3500 )
 24000

     185 
 +   13  14 000 (  ,         36)
 3000   ()
 1500
   2000
 20500

 1     ...       ,       .          :Smilie:

----------

ZUR POS, ,   . aQsi 5    ,      ,        ,    MSPOS-K   ,        

91   ,         ,    ,    185,  91 ,  5       ,     5 ,      ,  185     ,  91   5

----------


## lenpeh

> +   36  ( 1   ) 16500
>  +  3000
>  +     +   4500 (    3500 )
>  24000


       aQsi 5 ?

----------


## lenpeh

> MSPOS-K


    ,       https://vk.com/topic-119302043_35496756

----------

aQsi 5         ,            ,        +   ,      ,       

+   4500   ?   ?

----------

> +   4500   ?   ?


      .
      (  19500  :  +     ( 1) +  36 +  13 (  ))      -      .       .

----------

> aQsi 5 ?


 ,      ,      . -            ,  .   .    1  . (              ).

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,       https://vk.com/topic-119302043_35496756


      . MSPOS-K  .        ?    10  .   ?     ?

----------


## Salna

> -185  3     ,    ....


 .     ,   usb        .   ,   ,   /,  . ,    ,     .
      sms   ,     .      .     .
, ,   1.05?        : ,  100%  .

----------

> .
>       (  19500  :  +     ( 1) +  36 +  13 (  ))      -      .       .


    ,         ,         ,       ,   ?

----------

> . MSPOS-K  .        ?    10  .   ?     ?


      5000 ,   MSPOS-K. 
         ,       ?

----------


## bokhehamop

> :
> .          ,    .       -  .   ?  ?     .      (         ),   MSPOS-K      , , -,   . ,  .,    ,   .  MSPOS-K     ,          .             .     -: AZUR POS, ,   .        .  -   .   ,      . ,     .         ,        :   + //,     .   30 + . +  ,       MSPOS-K.    ,   01.07.2018       18 000 ,    .


 !
 ,     .  ,    ?
      ,   ?

    57.    USB,   ,        ,      windows c    comproxy.
         ?

    1,   .   :      1: 8,    VT:  1.9.
    ?     ,  ,  ?
 ,           , ?
 ,       ? 
         ?

  ,     ,   .    1      .           ,  .   -   ,   - , ,    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.
 ""      -     .  iBank 2      .
      ,            ,      .
 -  .    .  ,      )

----------


## bokhehamop

,    .      ,   ,   .   ,      .
     .   ,     ,       .
    ,   .      1   ,            .

  1   1:

 1 (1-Ի)    .      , -,        ,    .  54- ( 1.05),   ,   . 
* Ethernet, Wi-Fi  USB.* 
*     1: 8.* 
*    1ѻ    Android.* 
  -     . 
*- !       ,       (   ).* 
*              web-    .* 
*       . 
   24/7  .*

         ,    .
       1   17800 .    1   (3300 .)  13   (3000 .)

----------


## bokhehamop

,   ,  .    ,     . 
    ,    , 
, ,    -   )

----------

> ,    .      ,   ,   .   ,      .
>      .   ,     ,       .
>     ,   .      1   ,            .
> 
>   1   1:
> 
>  1 (1-Ի)    .      , -,        ,    .  54- ( 1.05),   ,   . 
> * Ethernet, Wi-Fi  USB.* 
> *     1: 8.* 
> ...


       + 1       ,   ,  1  7  ,  3500

----------


## bokhehamop

> + 1       ,   ,  1  7  ,  3500


     /.    .     ,        .     ,   .      ,        .      ,      1.

,   ,     1,     ,   .
     1  ,   3300,    .    ,        .  2021       .

----------

> 1   1:
>        1   17800 .    1   (3300 .)  13   (3000 .)


   11 400 ,

----------


## bokhehamop

> 11 400 ,


   .
    :
  1 ("1-")   11 800,00
  1 ("1-") -13 17 800,00
  1 ("1-") -36 21 300,00
 .   1 ,      .
 :   14 300,  -13 20 400,  -36 24 300.

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 5000 ,   MSPOS-K. 
>          ,       ?


  .  .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> !
>  ,     .  ,    ?
>       ,   ?
> 
>     57.    USB,   ,        ,      windows c    comproxy.
>          ?
> 
>     1,   .   :      1: 8,    VT:  1.9.
>     ?     ,  ,  ?
> ...


    :
1.       iBank2. ,  .  - . !!!!!     .
2.     57 (  57 ,   80,   80 )   . 
3.  Windows    SOCET. 
4.  Android      PPP ,      USB2COM ( COM  )
5.   1      Windows   Android.
6.    .      .         - .    .   ,        -  .      .    ,       .

----------


## bokhehamop

*BIFIT KASSA*, 
   .    1  ,  wifi  ethernet?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> *BIFIT KASSA*, 
>    .    1  ,  wifi  ethernet?


   Wi-Fi   Ethernet.    ,   ,   .,       .

----------

11           ?
  ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 11           ?
>   ,


 : "       11 "
   .    :

1.  11    USB,     Bluetooth (  ,  ,     )
2.  ,     11 Wi-Fi.     :   11   Wi-Fi.     SSID.  ,            SSID    ,  .      .     ,   , .  ,   ,   .

----------

> : "       11 "
>    .    :
> 
> 1.  11    USB,     Bluetooth (  ,  ,     )
> 2.  ,     11 Wi-Fi.     :   11   Wi-Fi.     SSID.  ,            SSID    ,  .      .     ,   , .  ,   ,   .


, ,       ? 

         2     ?    ,          ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> , ,       ? 
> 
>          2     ?    ,          ,


         Android-.      .      .

----------

> Android-.      .      .


 )

----------

?    ? )
     91 ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?    ? )
>      91 ?


   ,     :
     90.        ..  91        :Frown: 
   :
1.    -    6 900 .    15.   Wi-Fi   Bluetooth.
2. -04 c Wi-Fi.      Android . 

3. AZUR POS.   ,    MSPOS-K,     2CAN.  ,    .
4.   . . .   .  USB.

----------

> ,     :
>      90.        ..  91       
>    :
> 1.    -    6 900 .    15.   Wi-Fi   Bluetooth.
> 2. -04 c Wi-Fi.      Android . 
> 
> 3. AZUR POS.   ,    MSPOS-K,     2CAN.  ,    .
> 4.   . . .   .  USB.


   .
   ,   11 ,   :
 11      1.  20         .          .   ,     ,  .   ,    .

     ,  185 ,  91   15   ?    ?  15   ,  91

----------

-    6 900 .    15.   Wi-Fi  Bluetooth.
    ?       15 ?

----------

?    ,

----------

185    ?       ,    5500 ,  2021  ,     ☺      91  15   3

----------

! 
    -.
  ,  .  - 1 . 
 - 1-2  .   1       .        .
   .      -    ?
-    ?
  !

----------

> ! 
>     -.
>   ,  .  - 1 . 
>  - 1-2  .   1       .        .
>    .      -    ?
> -    ?
>   !



 185 5500   +  14500    36   1.1 ,

----------

! 
  5500  ?
      7900...
    185,  180 ?     ...)))

----------

> ! 
>   5500  ?
> ...   7900...
>     185,  180 ?     ...)))


    185     
   5200  ,        
185

----------

!!!

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> -    6 900 .    15.   Wi-Fi  Bluetooth.
>     ?       15 ?


,  . /  .   ,     15.

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,  . /  .   ,     15.

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?    ,


, .    
https://kassa.bifit.com/_files/rukov...na_android.pdf

 Windows

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 185    ?       ,    5500 ,  2021  ,     ☺      91  15   3


 .    .    ,         .        -  .   ,     .      ..   180   115    .    .    ,  1  180   .               (  ),    .     .     .

----------

)  ,  185          ?

----------

115  180 ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> )  ,  185          ?


      .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> .


    ,  .   .      ,   185 .        .     115    180,  ,      ,           .      185  .

----------

,  11  ?   30 000

----------

,      -      15 ? 
    ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

?))

----------

> ?))


 ,  3000,  7500,          ,   ,        ,     ,      ..

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?))


  . 
       -,     ,   ..     .       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

...  !     7500  .

----------

> . 
>        -,     ,   ..     .       .


 5   ,    15,    ,        15,      15 ,    ,   , ,  ,      ,         ,             ( 

      ,        ,       ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

!       .
  !        ,     1-    .    ,    . 
 ,    -  .

----------

> !       .
>   !        ,     1-    .    ,    . 
>  ,    -  .


            ,   .
    ,    ???
      ,     ,  " " -    ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

?  ,       ,     .     .
 "",   ,   .          ,        ,       .       .

  ,        ,   1  ""  1  ""  ,  2021     .
 ,        ,         . ..          .      wildberries      ?       .

----------


## ZnaMir

.

 .        .   ,   ,      3    .
   .    91   Viki Print 57 .
  ,    ,   21        .          ?
  ,  .      , ? 
 .     ,       54-. 
    ?
 ,    .        ,      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

91.  3    ,     .  1   1   

   BIFIT.
    /    ?    .         .
,    ,     .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 91.  3    ,     .  1   1   
> 
>    BIFIT.
>     /    ?    .         .
> ,    ,     .


     .   ,     ,         .   .      Android  .  ,           , ,  ,  .   ,    ,       .     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    5  ,     .
      . , ,       ,    .    .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> .    5  ,     .
>       . , ,       ,    .    .


,     .         .    .           ,        ,      .       -        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  -  .
 ,       ,    +/.          .    .
     2 000 000   +/,

----------

-      -  ,   -
.    ,     ?        ?

   -     
          ,    ?

     ?

----------


## 6556

1.  ,   MPOS-K,       1,     ,      ,         1.   ,       /?         1  ,   ?    1=>   .

----------


## 6556

,  ,      30    185,        .      ,   ,          WiFi  GSM.            .  ?     -     ?

----------

> -     ?


      1 .  -      :Smilie:

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,  -  .
>  ,       ,    +/.          .    .
>      2 000 000   +/,


   2 000 000? )))
,      . ,   ..
   .     .      .      .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> -      -  ,   -
> .    ,     ?        ?
> 
>    -     
>           ,    ?
> 
>      ?


1.   -   .    ,  ,       
2.      ?     -,   .             .
3. ,   .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 1.  ,   MPOS-K,       1,     ,      ,         1.   ,       /?         1  ,   ?    1=>   .


 .  :
1.       .       .
2.   ,   .     ,   API,           1 ,     . 

    ,   .   .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,  ,      30    185,        .      ,   ,          WiFi  GSM.            .  ?     -     ?


    .       .    . 

* 30:*
1.    
   a. USB
   b. Wi-Fi
   c. Bluetooth

2.     
   a. USB
   b. Wi-Fi
   c. Bluetooth
   d. GSM

* 185:*
1.    
   a. USB

2.     
   a. USB  (??????? )
   b. Wi-Fi (??????? )
   c. GSM ( )

----------


## 6556

BIFIT KASSA,     ,  ,   .             , ..       .                        .

----------

> 1.   -   .    ,  ,       
> 2.      ?     -,   .             .
> 3. ,   .


 2 ,     ,             ,       ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> BIFIT KASSA,     ,  ,   .             , ..       .                        .


 . 

 185 -     ,    ,  .      Bluetooth  Wi-Fi,     .  ,  185         .
 30 -   . ,   .         .

        ,       .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 2 ,     ,             ,       ,


, . ,    -   .      .

----------

> , . ,    -   .      .


  )

----------


## 6556

> . 
> 
>  185 -     ,    ,  .


  ,  .  ,          ?

----------


## 6556

,       ,    ,     .?
  , ,      ?

----------

!   , ,        5-6   ?
   "   ." .       )
)

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,  .  ,          ?


 ,          Android  Windows/Linux  -  90. 
    -  Windows/Linux.

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> !   , ,        5-6   ?
>    "   ." .       )
> )


 185
 90

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

,      . 
  .            --.

----------


## ZnaMir

,         ?

----------

--    ?
     ?

----------

! ,   ,     ,      ?     ? )

----------


## y.ponomarev

)
  ,         .   ,    .

----------

> ! ,   ,     ,      ?     ? )


  ,  , ,     
     +

----------

91  ,          ,  
[3870]      .      91      .     ,    ,  ,    ,     . !

----------

> 91  ,          ,  
> [3870]      .      91      .     ,    ,  ,    ,     . !


  91     ? 
   98901,  9890 ?
 10 000   10 000  ?
        ?

----------

10000  ,          98901    9890.   9998 .

----------

> 91  ,          ,  
> [3870]      .      91      .     ,    ,  ,    ,     . !


   91       , 90 .

----------

,        91,   90,   (((  185 , ,   21    .      ?

----------

> ,  , ,     
>      +


   ,     91,   ,    .  185 ,     .       " ",    .   90  ?     185 )))

----------

> ,     91,   ,    .  185 ,     .       " ",    .   90  ?     185 )))


       :
 30 +  + 1  + 
 11  +  + 1  
  (MSPOS-)
-- + pluskassa   
-- + pluskassa  
 185
 91
 92
 5
  7
aQsi 5

----------

> :
>  30 +  + 1  + 
>  11  +  + 1  
>   (MSPOS-)
> -- + pluskassa   
> -- + pluskassa  
>  185
>  91
>  92
> ...


)      .    1 ,      .

----------

> )      .    1 ,      .


 30   2000  ,      ,    
 90  
 91         
      185   2.5       ,      ,       ,       ,

----------


## 6556

> )      .    1 ,      .


   ,  +   36++  18 ,

----------


## 6556

1  ,   ,  ?  ?   30 ?   ?   ,   18    :Smilie:

----------

> 91       , 90 .


         ,     ,    !       ?         .      91

----------

> 1  ,   ,  ?  ?   30 ?   ?   ,   18


 
 30 -     ,   100  
 1 -  ,    
  Frontol Simple,  :    ,    ,   ,        
 : FPrint-30
  11
  25
  30
  55
  60
  22 / Fprint-22 
  77
  52
  90
  15
  30+
  11. 
 --01*
 --01*
 --01*
 --01*
 --02*
 --02*
 -ON-LINE*
 -01*
 *

------

         ,     ,    !       ?         .      91   
 ,     ),

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> --    ?
>      ?


--       ?
.   ,            .    .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 91  ,          ,  
> [3870]      .      91      .     ,    ,  ,    ,     . !


  91    .   ,      90.   .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,     ,    !       ?         .      91


   .   .       .       .   ,    ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 1  ,   ,  ?  ?   30 ?   ?   ,   18


    .      ,  .    ,  Wi-Fi,  Ethernet.    .

----------


## 6556

> .      ,  .    ,  Wi-Fi,  Ethernet.    .


,   .    ,   wifi, usb b ethernet..
       ,     30   1?    ?

----------

> .   .       .       .   ,    ,


        ,       ...    ,   . ,        , ..    ,   ,                 ,   ,  ...

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,   .    ,   wifi, usb b ethernet..
>        ,     30   1?    ?


     .   )))))
     ,    .   , ,      .   ,   .       ,         -   ,     .

----------



----------

2 ,     ,             ,       ,     




> , . ,    -   .      .


1.     ?
2.  ,          ?

----------

,  180          ?

----------

> ,  180          ?


,   185

   91
  ,   !!!  .       .       -    .
        0x7E (  ).             . 

     ?

----------

,    ,   -  ,      ?   ,        (/  ) , ..    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

200           ,        ...          ,   15  , 80    200  .
     ,  -   .

----------

> ,   185


 180  ?  , 185      ))

----------

> 180  ?  , 185      ))


 185 -    USB ,       ,      ,        15 )

----------


## 6556

> 180  ?  , 185      ))


     ,     400  1.

----------

?     5 ?

----------

> ?     5 ?


     ?

----------


## 1

> ?


       .

----------

> .


?     100/?  :Smilie: ))      ,   - ,   1 ,    ...   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.

----------

?  2021

----------


## 1

> ?     100/? ))      ,   - ,   1 ,    ...   .


  .
   .  -  ? 
  ?  :Smilie: 

   ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

- , .

----------

1
     :
-  AQSI, MSPOS-K,  ,    
- /// +  
-    

 -       ,  100/

"   ,   ".  ,      .    ,        ?        .

----------


## 1

,  
   ,          -

,  ,      ,   " ",        ,  ,      

         +      :Smilie:

----------

> ,  
>    ,          -


   - ?     .




> +


       ?     ,       ,  .       -   -.

----------


## 1

, ,     )

----------

6000     23000,     

       ?

----------


## 1

,         .

  .   ...





     ?

  .



 ?
   ,    ?      ?

    " ".    ?

-   .

----------


## 1

..
 ,   




> " "      .        ,          .
> ,    ,          ,         (      ).





> ,    " ",   "",      .         "" - " ".       .





> ,    /.
>       ,   . , ,     /.

----------

> ..
>  ,


   ?  5 ?

----------


## 1

> ?  5 ?


,    .

   )

----------

> ,    .
> 
>    )


         )
     12560     2021  ?
       ?,   1200   ?

----------


## 1

>>>     12560     2021  ?


  .      2021 ,    

>>>       ?,   1200   ?

   .
 " ",     .
      " "
,   

        ,     ,    ,          .

----------

> >>>     12560     2021  ?
> 
> 
>   .      2021 ,    
> 
> >>>       ?,   1200   ?
> 
>    .
>  " ",     .
> ...


     :        -    )

----------


## 1

,      


1.    800 
2.    1600 
3.    300

----------

,  ,      

-,           .   50.  , ,    (, )  .      .


-,   " "      :Smilie:    60 ..    2300  .  ,  3     ...    ,         10 ..  :Smilie: ))   , , ...          -      (   ,    ,         )...      -   . 

            ,     100    20     :Smilie:

----------


## 1

,            5       .
    185,  -    . - . -  .    -5. 
 ,  ,     -     ( ,     ). 

,        .

     -   - "",    .

----------

> ,         .


  -      ?  ,      .      ,   /  1  .      :Smilie:       ?

 , ,     -     .

----------

.

----------


## 1

> .


 ,        ?
 ,    .    , , .

----------

> ,            5       .
>     185,  -    . - . -  .    -5. 
>  ,  ,     -     ( ,     ). 
> 
> ,        .
> 
>      -   - "",    .


     , 7,3  5,  7,2    

    185   ,       ,          

 91       ,          

AQSI       ,   ,    ,    ,  ,   ,    

  11   15 , +  +    ,     ,    .  1   (      )   -  1500 ( 1000  + 500)    ,       500  1500,   ,    3000.   -     + 50%  ,          1 ,    . 

          ,     ,      ,                 

     , 42000   + 3,5 %    + 1%-5%   ,    50%    ,

----------

?
       (  ,    )
      ,

----------


## 6556

> ,        ?
>  ,    .    , , .


     ?
   ,    -   ,        .

----------


## 6556

> ?
>        (  ,    )
>       ,


,          /.

----------

?
       (  ,    )
      ,   




> ,          /.


    :         ,      .   1500   .        .

----------


## Vladimir9

31.         .   -.  -    - ,  /  .   (  ),  ,      (      ),   (   2600     ""),  RAM  1GB (      ).       RAM ECC -    (     -  ).
     ( "smart pos" -   )
 ,         :Smilie: 
     :
-    1 GB RAM (  ECC)
-     (  ),           
- aQsi5 -   2600  ,      (   )
-  POS- (  -,     2 (!)  ) -  ,  
- Azur Pos -  ,  

      .     .      ,   OEM-,      :Smilie:

----------

> .     .      ,   OEM-,


  -       :Smilie: 
  ,    .
   ,    .
  !
  " "        .

----------

11  +  ,     5,       ,   11        ..    5      ,  2021     ,         ,       .                  11  +    30  .
     ,              .

----------


## Vladimir9

,  !  :Smilie: 
  , ,   .   -   "".           ,      ,    31 -   .
     .      ,  ,   ,    .     ,    .

----------


## Vladimir9

:   +   +       ,        .

----------

> :   +   +       ,        .


,              )         ,    ,      . 
        ,    ,       ) ,  , ,      )

----------


## Vladimir9

FaceId  ,     ,       , ",  !   ,     ...  ...?"  :Smilie:

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   Aqsi     .          (, wifi  ..),        .
  face id      .

----------

> .      ,  ,   ,    .     ,    .


,      , -   :Smilie: ,    -  .
 -    ! 
    -    ""  -        ,    -  ,      ,  -   .

----------

> ,   Aqsi     .          (, wifi  ..),        .
>   face id      .


Aqsi   ,       ,        ,      ,   ,        ,        ,       7.2 .      ,     3 ,     ,         .

        ,     ,       60     ,        

     ,       ,     )

----------


## Vladimir9

> ,      , -  ,    -  .
>  -    ! 
>     -    ""  -        ,    -  ,      ,  -   .


    ,     ,  IT-,      ,   -.

 FaceId     ,       ,      .        ,    .      (   )  ,       ,    . ,    ,           ,  .

----------


## Vladimir9

aQsi5,            (    )  :Smilie: 

 "Handheld Android Smart POS For Unattended Payment Terminal"

(,    )

----------

> ,     ,  IT-,      ,   -.
> 
>  FaceId     ,       ,      .        ,    .      (   )  ,       ,    . ,    ,           ,  .


  ,       ,     60     ,     ,   ,

----------

Aqsi    ,    ?

----------

5    ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> :
> -    1 GB RAM (  ECC)
> -     (  ),           
> - aQsi5 -   2600  ,      (   )
> -  POS- (  -,     2 (!)  ) -  ,  
> - Azur Pos -  ,  
> 
>       .     .      ,   OEM-,


  ,             .      ,      ..
    : MSPOS - 6.0,   - 7.0.    - 5.0,       ,   .
   ,       .      ,    MSPOS c 30  19,      )        .

----------


## Vladimir9

> ,             .      ,      ..
>     : MSPOS - 6.0,   - 7.0.    - 5.0,       ,   .
>    ,       .      ,    MSPOS c 30  19,      )        .


     ,    ,        .      ,  -   "     - ".   ""    ,       ""    ,  ,  .       .
 ""        ( ,     ,  ). ,   .           , -     5   (      ).            1-2 ?

----------

5      3   )
  ,          11   , 30  
  100         ,    

      1 ,   1  
   1 

     , , ,   (, , ) ,

----------


## Vladimir9

BIFIT KASSA,  ,    31,   aQsi5,  -    "  ",    BIFIT,  ?  :Wink:

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

Vladimir9,  aQsi5    .  2  1    MSPOS-K, --,  sigma 10.  3  1       -01

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?
>        (  ,    )
>       ,


 !
    :
1.       ..
- "", " "
-   ,  ""
-   ,  ,   ,    ""
-   
(           " "     .)
-  ""
2.       /
-   " "
-   ,  .

  - ,         email

----------


## 1

> 5    ?


   .   ,   .
  ( ). 
  ,  .

----------


## 1

, -   .
   "   24"   .
          ?

----------

> , -   .
>    "   24"   .
>           ?


              )
     , .
       ,   ,  .
    ,    ,      ,   ,   ,    3000  .        ,     (  7.2 )        20 ,    ,        )

----------


## 1

>>>              )

 ?    .
     .

----------

> >>>              )
> 
>  ?    .
>      .


       ,   )         15   ) (     )    ,         ,         ,    7.2

----------


## 1

,     .
    .
   ,    .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> , -   .
>    "   24"   .
>           ?


        ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


...  ?   ,   ,     ( )     ( )...

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ...  ?   ,   ,     ( )     ( )...


 , .      : " ?))".      .
          .

----------


## 1

> , .      : " ?))".      .
>           .


- -

----------


## 1

?
 ,   ...

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?
>  ,   ...


  .   ,     .   -   .       .        .  .
,      ,   .   ,  .    .      ,         .    ,     ?  -  ?  ,   ,   .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?  -  ?

----------

! ,       ,     ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ! ,       ,     ?


 ! .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 


   ,     .

----------

> ! .


.    180  ,       ,    .          ?

----------

> .    180  ,       ,    .          ?


        , ..     .

    101201
     ,  91  92      

        1   ,  2    ,  3 ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> .    180  ,       ,    .          ?


,   .
  ,        .       180 -    . ..            .        .

,    : "     "?   .      180  .         .       (  180  ,          ),    -  . ..  ,     ,      .

----------

forum incotexkkm ru
,   ,  ,

----------

?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?


  .             .      
: +79857856542
: 12345678q

----------

.      91   185.
       -    .     ,        ?
    ,   ,     ,             .  ,          .         ?

----------

> .      91   185.
>        -    .     ,        ?
>     ,   ,     ,             .  ,          .         ?


 ,     91    ,   185    ,   .
       + 1   1  ,   ..
    ,     ,     ,   ,  2

----------

1-. ,     .

----------

> 1-. ,     .


  5

----------

,

----------

30

----------


## bosston

> ,        ,   1  ""  1  ""  ,  2021


     ,     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


.

----------

aQsi -5  ,  -1.1/36
    22900
   ,      

         ?
  ,        ...

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> aQsi -5  ,  -1.1/36
>     22900
>    ,      
> 
>          ?
>   ,        ...


 ,  ,       ..   .     .  , ,      -  .,         .

----------

> ,  ,       ..   .     .  , ,      -  .,         .


           ,

----------


## bosston

,      :
1)   
2)    
3)   -
  -5    - ?
.

----------


## 1

> ,


   .
  " ".
       "".

  ,     "",         .
        ,  ""    ,  .
      .   ,   .

----------

> .
>   " ".
>        "".
> 
>   ,     "",         .
>         ,  ""    ,  .
>       .   ,   .


aQsi -5    ,

----------


## 1

,     "",       .

----------

> ,      :
> 1)   
> 2)    
> 3)   -
>   -5    - ?
> .


       42 000   +  3,5 %

        185  3  ,      

  ,     20900 M  5″   1.1  36      
   500  + 120   ,       5,    
  11  +    ,     , 98 %    ,   ,        
aQsi -5  ,   
 5    ,  10      , 7.2   

   ,     ,     ,      ,    ,       ,       )

----------


## bosston

> 42 000   +  3,5 %


-   42   !
      - http://online-check.business.ru/#kkt_list
    -5 .
  -  ?

----------


## 1

> -   42   !
>       - http://online-check.business.ru/#kkt_list
>     -5 .
>   -  ?


   -    
1900    .

----------


## Vladimir9

> 3  ,


  ? -  ?   ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,      :
> 1)   
> 2)    
> 3)   -
>   -5    - ?
> .


  .    .

*:*
MSPOS-  .
-- + .

** 
 15 +  + .
 11 +  + .
 30 +  + .
-- +  + .
  + / + .
-04 + / + .

    ,         .

----------

> ? -  ?   ?


   ,   ,    3 ,         ,     ,    3      ...

   , , ,  ,    ,  ,      ...

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> aQsi -5    ,


      ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> -   42   !
>       - http://online-check.business.ru/#kkt_list
>     -5 .
>   -  ?


         .    ,     . ..    , .     500 ./   ,     .
  -    ,     .    42 ./.        .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,   ,    3 ,         ,     ,    3      ...
> 
>    , , ,  ,    ,  ,      ...


.       .     .        .     - .

----------

,   ,    ,     ,      ,    ,     ,     ,     ,    ,         ,        , ,     ,     ,             ,

----------


## bosston

> :
> MSPOS-  .
> -- + .


  !
,  5  ,   -,      , -    2 ,         !      ?

----------


## 1

> ,   ,    ,     ,      ,    ,     ,     ,     ,    ,         ,        , ,     ,     ,             ,


      ,  ,         .

----------

> .    .
> 
> *:*
> MSPOS-  .
> -- + .
> 
> ** 
>  15 +  + .
>  11 +  + .
> ...


    , ,     ,     ?

----------

> ,  ,         .


   ,           ,  ,      ,   1     15    !!!            ???    , 1 ,     3000  ,   7000  ,      ,   ,  ,   ,      ,    ,    (  )

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> !
> ,  5  ,   -,      , -    2 ,         !      ?


     .  -,     .      . 
         .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,           ,  ,      ,   1     15    !!!            ???    , 1 ,     3000  ,   7000  ,      ,   ,  ,   ,      ,    ,    (  )


     .   ,       ,   . 
     15 - -    .        .       .

----------

> .   ,       ,   . 
>      15 - -    .        .       .


  15  1           ,        ?      1    ,              ,     ,    ..

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   ,     .   .
   .     . 1  (),   ().   ,

----------

> ,   ,     .   .
>    .     . 1  (),   ().   ,


     ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,      ,    .     ,    .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 15  1           ,        ?      1    ,              ,     ,    ..


   -,    .   ,      1

----------

> -,    .   ,      1


     16000  ,     ,           15   11 ,    ,      (((     5

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 15   11


,  .     15    11 .  1 .

----------


## y.ponomarev

Bifit,     ) ,  ,  "      1"

----------

> ,  .     15    11 .  1 .


   , ,   ,     1       ,     ,    4000 + 12 000    ,    ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> , ,   ,     1       ,     ,    4000 + 12 000    ,    ?


    : 1   +  15.
    ?   ,   .   .     ?
   ,     .     .

----------

> : 1   +  15.
>     ?   ,   .   .     ?
>    ,     .     .


    ? 
   1
1   +  15 +  +  15
1   +  11  +  +  15


  1   +  11  +  36   +        1      ,    .  

     ,  ,   ..

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,  ,   ..


 1        .      .

----------

> 1        .      .


     ,

----------

,  100           ,   ,      ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     .      LiteBox.     : https://support.litebox.ru/manual/ot...gooblozheniya/

----------

> ,     ?


      ,     
      ,       ,
              ,              ,        ,      500  ,

----------

,   MSPOS-K     
    ,       )
     ,    
  MSPOS-K       20900      36
     5,      ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

, / /     . 
    GROTEM?

----------


## -

-  MSPOS-K ? 30 . . 
      ? 
   -     .   .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> -  MSPOS-K ? 30 . . 
>       ? 
>    -     .   .


 !
30 -  .   MSPOS c   13/15  - 20-22.
       MSPOS   ,    Bluetooth: Ingenico iCMP, 2Can, PayMe.

----------

> -  MSPOS-K ? 30 . . 
>       ? 
>    -     .   .


       ,    MSPOS-K  1    ,          ,     ,      ,     ,     ,             

  10800  ,      ,             ..

----------


## _

,      ""                   -   ?

----------


## -

> !
> 30 -  .   MSPOS c   13/15  - 20-22.
>        MSPOS   ,    Bluetooth: Ingenico iCMP, 2Can, PayMe.


   36  .     .   -., .  1    -   ,     . .

----------


## -

> ,    MSPOS-K  1    ,          ,     ,      ,     ,     ,             
> 
>   10800  ,      ,             ..


  .     .   .  - ,    .    - 100%   10   . 
  . ,    . 
   .     ?   ?         .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 


 )
 -  ? 
1.    ?   ,  ,   :    .
2   ? -  ,  ,   ?
)       . ? -  .
)            () -      .      .                .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 36  .     .   -., .  1    -   ,     . .


,  36  -  25.    ,     .
           -    (, ... )      ,  Android .    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,      ""                   -   ?





> .     .


  ,       ,     17 .  . ,      ,    ,    .

----------


## bosston

> 15 +  + .
>  11 +  + .


    2  ? 
 15 Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, USB     ,   11 USB 2G/3G  Wi-Fi (),    -! (    )

  WiFi  2G/3G    ..       11,     bluetooth, ?

-    bluetooth   15,    - .   !

P.S.   ,                !!!  ...

----------

> .     .   .  - ,    .    - 100%   10   . 
>   . ,    . 
>    .     ?   ?         .


    ,  ,     1 ,    ,    ,           ,    ,               ,    50 %

----------

> ,      ""                   -   ?


 
 185
MSPOS-K

----------

> )
>  -  ? 
> 1.    ?   ,  ,   :    .
> 2   ? -  ,  ,   ?
> )       . ? -  .
> )            () -      .      .                .


   ?
        1 
 : , , ,  ,  ,     1 
 ,   1    

  , ,          1 

     ,  ,    ,    ,      ,

----------

> 2  ? 
>  15 Wi-Fi, Bluetooth, USB     ,   11 USB 2G/3G  Wi-Fi (),    -! (    )
> 
>   WiFi  2G/3G    ..       11,     bluetooth, ?
> 
> -    bluetooth   15,    - .   !
> 
> P.S.   ,                !!!  ...


 15
, ,       ,  

 11  ,     11 ,    
 ,    ,      

  ,      , :             ,   1           15,           ,   ..   ,          ,    ,   .    1 ,   ,        ,    20 ,      ,           ,   5     1    mspos-k          ,         ,  AQSI            23000,          ,

----------


## bosston

> 


       ?      ? (    ,    ,     ,        ..)

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


   .       ,      ,    ,      .

----------

> ?      ? (    ,    ,     ,        ..)


          ,      1  1000,    ,       , , ,   ..         ,

----------


## bosston

> ,      1  1000,    ,       , , ,   ..         ,


   ,          ...   ,     ...

----------

AQSI 
AQSI,   ?   ,      .       ,      ,  -  ,     -    .    - -  .          ,       .          .

   ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?
>         1 
>  : , , ,  ,  ,     1 
>  ,   1    
> 
>   , ,          1 
> 
>      ,  ,    ,    ,      ,


  .     . ,    ,    .   .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?      ? (    ,    ,     ,        ..)


    ?  ALIEXPRESS?  ,  ,       .  ,      .    + 500 . .    ?

----------


## bosston

> ?  ALIEXPRESS?  ,  ,       .  ,      .    + 500 . .    ?


 ,     ... 500      ,    ,   ( )        ,              ,     ,     ...

----------

> .     . ,    ,    .   .


       ,        -        ,    ,    ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,        -        ,    ,    ,


   .       ""  ,          .  -    1 .     ,     .

----------

> .       ""  ,          .  -    1 .     ,     .


    ,   , 3000      ,           .      2 ,

----------



----------


## 6556

> ,       )
>      ,


      ?       ...

----------


## 6556

> .     . ,    ,    .   .


 ,     /    ,     .

----------

> ?       ...


   5  ,        ?     )

  :
   һ     





  :
   18 , 20-       ,     ,   3-     .   (28 )          . 
  ˨ ???

 !          ,     !!!!       .             .

        .        1-3      ,    3,   7       !!!!              3-5  ,        !!!!                  .  ,    5000,  21000(    2    3  !!!)

 27      .          . 
  ,   .       .   10 .     ,

----------


## 1

-   -,   ...
      ,  .    .

----------

> -   -,   ...
>       ,  .    .


     )
1          ,     
2      ,             
3         ,     MSPOS-K   1.1 36      20900
4 AQSI               
5

----------


## y.ponomarev

-,  (,   API)

----------


## y.ponomarev

*1*,      .  "100 " ,  ,   +litebox, aqsi    .

         .

----------

> *1*,      .  "100 " ,  ,   +litebox, aqsi    .
> 
>          .


            .

 91     ,     ,   .
 11   15    !            ?    !    !        ?   1          ,    !!!     ?         11   15   .  !         1 !!!                 ,       .

--   ,       ,         ,            

         ,        ,       ,      ,    ,       


 -

----------


## Vyacheslav3498

,  9     
       57.     (  ).       ,       ,  .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,     /    ,     .


  API       ))))

----------


## 6556

> API       ))))


  ,   ,    . API         ,  ,  -    " " ( )  ?

----------


## lara_59

.     .         ,      . ,     -   5   ,          .

----------

> .     .         ,      . ,     -   5   ,          .


 185

----------

> ,  9     
>        57.     (  ).       ,       ,  .


  Viki Print 57     ,        ,   ,             .

        ,        100%

----------


## SVG

** .
:
   ( ),
  1000 , 
  ,  20   .
           .    ?
 , , ,       , 1 ( ?)      /. 
  "  "   ?
         .
   .

----------

> ** .
> :
>    ( ),
>   1000 , 
>   ,  20   .
>            .    ?
>  , , ,       , 1 ( ?)      /. 
>   "  "   ?
>          .
>    .


  )     ,        ,     
   ,  500  

 2 
 30 + 1    ,   ,   

  ,

----------


## SVG

> 


,   1500./     . 
  ,    .

----------


## SVG

_M  5″   1.1  36_   20900 .   " "   ? ,     " "   ,    ..             ?

----------

> _M  5″   1.1  36_   20900 .   " "   ? ,     " "   ,    ..             ?


     ,     1  ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,   ,    . API         ,  ,  -    " " ( )  ?


  :
1. API    .
2. API   .
3. API     .

----------


## 6556

> )     ,        ,     
>    ,  500  
> 
>  2 
>  30 + 1    ,   ,   
> 
>   ,


500/, ,  .      18000 ,    21000+.
 30  1     ,        1000-1500     .             ..      .   /  1   .

----------


## 6556

> :
> 1. API    .
> 2. API   .
> 3. API     .


  :Smilie: 
       ?

----------

> 500/, ,  .      18000 ,    21000+.
>  30  1     ,        1000-1500     .             ..      .   /  1   .


   ,    

      1     1 

       500        

                   ..

----------

> ..


 , ?       !      -    !

----------

> ,


1       .
    ,       :Smilie:

----------

> 1       .
>     ,


           ,      




> , ?       !      -    !


              1.05 , 1.1

----------

> ,


  !    .           1   1642.



> 1.05 , 1.1


    .       .     ,   ,   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

"-",     ,  1: (    2  ),   fora 4x4.
     .
     litebox. 500     ,         1500 /,       (     )

----------

-

----------


## y.ponomarev

1:,  .   ,        .

----------


## 1

-  ?
   - .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   - MSPOS-K,   modulPos.
  .  .   ..  500 / 70  . 
 ,     +, +

----------


## 1

-    - ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

590 /   API  .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?


,    . 
   - ?

----------


## 6556

> ,    . 
>    - ?


?  :Smilie:           .   .

----------


## 6556

> 500        
> 
>                    ..


   -  .   .
 ,   ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ?           .   .


,   . ,         .

----------


## Vladimir9

,      .       .

----------

> -  .   .
>  ,   ?


   ,        ?      ?
--

NuLLsoft 01.07.2018  00:58
    2- ,    ,      ,       24   ,      .  ?  1.1  2 (36 )  80.

NuLLsoft 01.07.2018  02:00
     ,  .

  ,   , : 4,  .
testerkkt 01.07.2018  09:30
:         ?
   ,        

testerkkt 01.07.2018  10:23
 ,   ,         ,     

NuLLsoft 01.07.2018  11:24
   75  67,  ,    67,     20  .


NuLLsoft 01.07.2018  11:43
  75,     .

NuLLsoft 03.07.2018  02:40
       ,    (   ,      ,   ?)        80      .     .    ,   ,      .     92,         1 8.3 ,      ,    ( - ,     ).  ?  1000.       (      ),      .   ,    ,     ,     ,            Summ1  2.     .        .         .       ?          ,    .

----------


## Vladimir9

- ,       :Smilie:     .  -   .    /  . /       .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


     ,   ,    .

----------


## Vladimir9

> ,   ,    .


 -  .     -   .           .

----------

> -  .     -   .           .


      ?         !

----------


## Vladimir9

> ?         !


      (  ),     .     .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (  ),     .


, ,   .     -    ,        .

----------


## 1

. 
        .
         .
        .

   ,  .

-      .

----------


## Vladimir9

> ...    -    ,        .


 -   ,    - ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


 :yes: 



> - ...


, ,    ,       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

. ,  ,            .
      .    .

----------

> . ,  ,            .
>       .    .


 -   -   .       :Smilie: 
      -  !
      -       .       -  !  ""   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.      .      2021  ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,      ,   .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> , ,   .     -    ,        .


     .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> (  ),     .     .


    2015 (   )   .         ,    .  -  .    .      .  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   .     web-   .   29500   5000   ! 




> Webkassa       ,         ,       .
>    Webkassa    ,       :
> -   ;
> -   ;
> -   (   );
> -    , :
> -     (,  , )
> -     ;
> -              ;
> ...


 "-  webkassa".
          ,    . 

        ,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  4        , ,         .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

11 ,    2 531 228 
C  kkm.info

----------

> ,  4        , ,         .


 3        ,         ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 11 ,    2 531 228 
> C  kkm.info


    2019 .   4 000 000 . 
,     .

----------

91   ?

----------


## 6556

> ,   . ,         .


                .      .       . Ÿ    :Smilie:

----------


## sijei

,  .   -  ,      ,          ,    - https://smartcode.ru/kassovoe_i_torg...raty/drimkas_f     ?

----------

> 91     ? 
>    98901,  9890 ?
>  10 000   10 000  ?
>         ?





> 10000  ,          98901    9890.   9998 .


  5     91020    10      ,    10 000
 : 
  2000 - 3000 
  11 000 - 12000
 15000 - 16000


     5  ,          1  9999

 5      ? 
   91  92  ?

----------

11  15           ,    
 91-92      (

   ,         ,    .      ,    .     .    92                      ""          90 . 
 !         .            ,        . 
      :
1.     ,  .        . 
2.   ,       50,     . 
3.        . 
4.  1      . 
5.  92                          ,         ,      1.5   ,     ,     . 
6. WI-FI  ,      10    . 
7.                        . ...  ... 
8.     ,        . 
9.             ,        . 
:    ,    .  .... .      ,       .            92                 6184                              .     5   92     .      -- !     ,          ... .

----------


## ZnaMir

,    .  .       .        .

----------

> ,    .  .       .        .


 

   , 1   .. +     20

----------

,     1       .    ,   500.    ,       .          5 ,    ?

----------

> ,     1       .    ,   500.    ,       .          5 ,    ?


 30 + 1           +       
           ,    5     ,      ,     +     + 500 

 185    ,     ,         
 91  92     
 5       ,      ,    185   91


AQSI            
--  
-
  +  
-


              2

----------

> 30 + 1           +       
>            ,    5     ,      ,     +     + 500 
> 
>  185    ,     ,         
>  91  92     
>  5       ,      ,    185   91
> 
> 
> AQSI            
> ...


,   ,         ,      ,      ,   ,  ,  ,    ,     ,         ,      ,           ,     .

----------

> ,   ,         ,      ,      ,   ,  ,  ,    ,     ,         ,      ,           ,     .


 ,              ,   2

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ,


        -         ,   .

----------

,   ,     /   -?       ,       . ,  ?

----------

> ,   ,     /   -?       ,       . ,  ?


,

----------

...    ,       .    (

----------

> ...    ,       .    (


 ,   ,        -     .
    -   !!!    
     ,    - ,    
        -   ,     ,      ,                    

       ,            15  11    1  ,       ,        !!!

 185  ,    ,     1.05  ,   2     

 7.2 , 7,3  5  ,    ,     

      +  +          ,   ,

----------

> ,   ,        -     .
>     -   !!!    
>      ,    - ,    
>         -   ,     ,      ,                    
> 
>        ,            15  11    1  ,       ,        !!!
> 
>  185  ,    ,     1.05  ,   2     
> 
> ...


!    ,    ,  .  3-5   ,   . .    5.

----------

> !    ,    ,  .  3-5   ,   . .    5.


  ,  5  ,                ,        ,  ,

----------

... ,        ,       ... :Wow:         !

----------


## 1

> !    ,    ,  .  3-5   ,   . .    5.


   5 
22       
           " ,  ,   ",

----------

185,      ...

----------

> 185,      ...


         ,

----------

Frontol Simple
frontolru/partners/

-

----------


## 1

> 


 .

----------

,         ,    
LiteBox POS:  -  54 

   : 
-   .        ,      ,    -.
-   .        ,    /  ,      ,   ,    .     ,   (  ),  .
-   .   :    ,     .
-   , 1D  2D  ( ),    ()   .        ,              POS   .


 Windows +  Android +  Windows 2.0
FPrint-55 ( 55)
 25 54-
 15 54-
 30 54-
 55 54-
 52 54-
 11 54-
FPrint-11
 FPrint-22 ( 54-)
 77 54-

----------

!  , !   6%, -    ,    ,            ,       .                  NextPay,         ,      . ,   ,       ,    .        ,          ,    100%.    ,          (       ),      ?    ?  ,   ,            ,     .        ,     ,     .   !

----------

+ Frontol Simple 
  :

----------


## y.ponomarev

+.     ,   . Frontol simple -    .   2021          .  

   .   ,      .    - ,  .


,  Aqsi             . +    .  ,        -.
,    +,      OrangeData,          .

----------

> +.     ,   . Frontol simple -    .   2021          .  
> 
>    .   ,      .    - ,  .
> 
> ,  Aqsi             . +    .  ,        -.
> ,    +,      OrangeData,          .


         +  

Aqsi             
--      Aqsi
Frontol simple      + Frontol

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    , , !
  +.

----------

:   +  =          1  ? 

           ?     ,    ? 1  ?        ?

----------


## 77

> :   +  =          1  ?


     1      1.   ,     .   .      ?  ?




> ?     ,    ? 1  ?        ?


   1     -        .
 ,       .     .

----------

> 1      1.   ,     .   .      ?  ?
> 
> 
>    1     -        .
>  ,       .     .


,        1  ?

----------


## 77

> ,        1  ?


   1  -, ..    .      ,            , ,    54,        ,    .
  -    (   )       .

----------

> 1  -, ..    .      ,            , ,    54,        ,    .
>   -    (   )       .


  1     1   

   ,       ?     ,  1    )

----------


## 77

> 1     1   
> 
>    ,       ?     ,  1    )


   ?  ,    ! 1 -     .

----------

> ?  ,    ! 1 -     .


 ,   . 
  1      ?
         ,      ,         .

----------

> ?  ,    ! 1 -     .


 ,   . 
  1      ?
         ,      ,         .

----------


## 77

> 1      ?


  ,       .
 ,      .

----------

> ,       .
>  ,      .


 500     1  + 1 
 500    + 1 
 ? )

----------


## 77

> 500     1  + 1 
>  500    + 1 
>  ? )


   ?   - . 
    ?    500            ?

----------

> ?   - . 
>     ?    500            ?


  ,          (

----------


## 77

> ,          (


   ?    !
   ,  :
     -     .
 ,  5000,   ,    50 ,  .
    -  ,         1  8. ( !).    .    ,     .        -  .

  ,    -      ,     .

----------

> ?    !
>    ,  :
>      -     .
>  ,  5000,   ,    50 ,  .
>     -  ,         1  8. ( !).    .    ,     .        -  .
> 
>   ,    -      ,     .


          ,             

     ,    ,      ,  ,    

 ,    :
 500     1  + 1 
 500    + 1 
   100     10 000 ,     
       3   , 500    ,          ,

----------


## 77

> 100     10 000 ,


  :Smilie:        100  10000 -       .



> 3   , 500    ,          ,


  ,  -   .

----------


## Vimka

,   .
   3-4   .    ,  .  ,        - .
      115,    ,     -     18 000    ,  . 
    .      (1 ,  10 000  -    ).  ,  ?    15 .

----------

> ,   .
>    3-4   .    ,  .  ,        - .
>       115,    ,     -     18 000    ,  . 
>     .      (1 ,  10 000  -    ).  ,  ?    15 .


       500   ( ),      ,        1000,   1500 ,    

            ,        

     +  30   

            ,    11  +

----------


## Vimka

? 
 -      500 )

----------

> ? 
>  -      500 )


   ,      ,  ,      ,       ,     ,     ,        2   500              ,       ,     

 11

----------

,      ,  ,     ,       ,     ,     ,        2   500              ,       ,     

 11      

        LiteBox POS:  -  54

----------


## y.ponomarev

.   ,     !   .          .      ,

----------


## Vimka

litebox.     11  ?    Litebox5 ?   mts ?
    (((

----------


## y.ponomarev

(  ,   )  1  1.     .     .
..

----------

> litebox.     11  ?    Litebox5 ?   mts ?
>     (((


     ,  ,  ,    iteBox POS:  -  54 

    ,  ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

: AQSI, LiteBox, bifit

----------

> (  ,   )  1  1.     .     .
> ..


   500  

     :  iteBox POS:  -  54 

             1 

LiteBox.  . . 54-

----------

AQSI      ,        

    500

----------

Frontol Simple  , 

  LITEBOX 5    36 .    5"   1.1  36

----------


## Skam

, !
  ,   -,     .    -,  ,     .         .
 , -      :
1.  (  "")
2. - (/   )
3.   -   (   ,        //)

           (           ,   -    ).

     3 . .,     +     10-15 . . (Xiaomi/Meizu/.)     15   10 . .,          -,   .

        ,      ,      .    (  / )  .

  :
1)   .          ,   ,       .       (  /  ,    )   .     1    .         -  ,      -.  ,    .

2)  «MSPOS-K».       .  . Google Play Market   .     (  ,   ),   !    10 ,     .  «MSPOS-K»    - -, :      .    USB   .  (,   .).

     2018 .,     .
3) --.          (          ). Google Play Market  ,       .apk,    .          .           ,   Google Play Market    .     USB.  -       - 2500 ,           ,   ,    .  ,   ,           (       / ).

4) -01  
   LiteBox (500 .  ).       .        LiteBox,  (   )  GROTEM ( ).            ,      .          .     2can,          (    ).

5) -01-
   LiteBox  . -    .

6) 
 -   - (    ).        ,    .     (  )  ,     ,   ,    .      ,   2can  lifepay.

  - -   7-9  (  ),    USB 5     (    ).    , ,  .  ,  -     ,     /  .

          -    «MSPOS-K»  --,        ,    ,     ,     .      - , , .  .     1,     1:  (  1500 . )    .   1       -                 .   - 1:    --. 

       (, ,   ).        Grotem/Express  iRECA:  (    ++   ),  -       .  MSPOS-K     2500 .     ,   . ,    ,        -.

--  MSPOS-K.    - ,    ,   ( ) .     (  )     .   (MSPOS-K)       3 ,  - - . , MSPOS-K       , ,  Sunmi P1,    .

    MSPOS-K  --.    .

  :       ? ,  ,  1: ?

  .        1  2018 .             ,        .  1:    : " "  " ".      . ,    ,   ,     ,     .        ?

----------

:
POS- Viki POS
: Set Retail

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 500   ( ),      ,        1000,   1500 ,    
> 
>             ,        
> 
>      +  30   
> 
>             ,    11  +


-     " "?   ?
    ,    MSPOS-K ,        ..

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ,  ,  ,    iteBox POS:  -  54 
> 
>     ,  ,


LiteBox  .

----------

> -     " "?   ?
>     ,    MSPOS-K ,        ..


       ,      ,        ,        ,     

       ,  ,     ,

----------


## 1

> 


    .

----------


## 1

-  -  ? -, , , -?   -

----------


## nrg86

!       ,    . 
      +.    + .       .  -  200 .        .      .

----------

> !       ,    . 
>       +.    + .       .  -  200 .        .      .


Frontol Simple frontolru/partners/ +

----------

,   .          ,       ?          :  2*30,  1 70,  100,    : 1 100?

----------


## 1

.     .
    .    10      .

       ?  - ?
 .  2        ? ,   .
2  ,    ,   .        .

+     ..   ?

   ?

----------

> ,   .          ,       ?          :  2*30,  1 70,  100,    : 1 100?


: 1 100




> .     .
>     .    10      .
> 
>        ?  - ?
>  .  2        ? ,   .
> 2  ,    ,   .        .
> 
> +     ..   ?
> 
>    ?


  ,       ,         ,     ,    .          ,    ,         .. 
    ,  .
    +  +   

1   -    ,    ,        ,        500        1 

Frontol Simple - 3000   1    2 ,  ,   + Frontol Trade 2400     
  ,      ,   ,      1500  ,    1 ,            ,        ,            ,                 

     +   11 ,         ,     ,   15       

     5,    ,      ,   )

----------


## moysklad

, !
 ,          ) 
    .       54-    ,      : https://kassa.moysklad.ru

-     
-     
-    , -  Viki Print
-  24/7   

 :Smilie:

----------

> , !
>  ,          )


, ,     ,     ,      ,      ,   ,     3 ,     ,      ,

----------

500     ,        1000,    500    1500 ,      

         ,   ,       ?

----------


## moysklad

kassa.moysklad.ru,   email.

----------

> kassamoysklad   email.


 ,       !!!    

    ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> !       ,    . 
>       +.    + .       .  -  200 .        .      .


 !
        .    .   .

----------

Qasl      Sigma 10    Qasl    3000  12000  
   Qasl ?     ,         ,        ,   ...

----------


## Maksim Yurenko

.    ,    "".    .       .             .

----------


## Azurrr

.   ,   ,   ,     ,    .            .  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

, .      ,

----------

?
 7   7       ?
   ?

----------

> ?
>  7   7       ?
>    ?


     01
   ,     ,  3

----------


## 23

> !
>         .    .   .


! ,         /?

   -   -  -    - .    ,     .    ,       .

----------

-      ;
-   ( 1);
-    10-15  ;
-    (, , ,   )    (,   .);
-      ().

 7.3 ,     ,  -

----------

> -      ;
> -   ( 1);
> -    10-15  ;
> -    (, , ,   )    (,   .);
> -      ().
> 
>  7.3 ,     ,  -


      ,      ,      
       )
     ,  +

----------

,       ,       ?

----------

> ,       ,       ?


   ,         , 1   1      ,     ,   500

----------


## tv06

...  

 ? -     (     ) ?  -    -     ( ) 

  ? 

  ? 

     (      ,   ,        )  10    (  )

----------


## ZZZhanna

> -


 ,  ,   .

----------

> ...  
> 
>  ? -     (     ) ?  -    -     ( ) 
> 
>   ? 
> 
>   ? 
> 
>      (      ,   ,        )  10    (  )


    ?
   185
    30  1 ,  ...

----------


## tv06

> ?
>    185
>     30  1 ,  ...

----------


## kolesnikoveg

!      : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5sL6VrSZLw
  ,            - 150.  .  ?        ?

----------

> ?   MSPos.   ,    2     .       -          -.        .  ,  .


+     18000  3  +

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> ! ,         /?
> 
>    -   -  -    - .    ,     .    ,       .


 !
 ,    ,    \   " ".      " "  " ".       ""  .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> +     18000  3  +


1. 18 000  3 ?   ? )
   MSPOS   2018   11 000 .     ! 
+    (    " 3 "   )  36     10 ,        .
+   .  mspos   2018  18 (!!!!!)  .  .   .
2.       (),       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*BIFIT KASSA*,        . 
, AllInclusive         (((

----------

> 1. 18 000  3 ?   ? )
>    MSPOS   2018   11 000 .     ! 
> +    (    " 3 "   )  36     10 ,        .
> +   .  mspos   2018  18 (!!!!!)  .  .   .
> 2.       (),       .


 11000      500      18 000  3

----------

> 11000      500      18 000  3


          ,       ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


    ,   ,          .
   , ,  ...

----------

> ,   ,          .
>    , ,  ...


    ?    ,

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


  ,           



> ,


  ,      ,     (   ),   ,       .

----------

> ,           
> 
>   ,      ,     (   ),   ,       .


          ,        ,       ,       ,    ,  ..

 -     

 15   11 ,       ,    

       ?       ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       (   ),      .   1  ,    100 000 .,     .
    -   .        - .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> 11000      500      18 000  3


  MSPOS,     ,   ?    ?

----------

> MSPOS,     ,   ?    ?

----------

> ,           
> 
> .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


 ,   -     ?

----------

)
     ?     15   11 
   ,       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.
         .  5      HDD,  SSD   . 
   windows 10    .

----------

> ,   -     ?


.
  ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


,  ,         .

----------

> ,  ,         .


   ,

----------


## 34

aQsi 5  ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  .           OrangeData   API. 500 /.
    -.    API.
     AQSI,        .   litebox     ,      -)
  "  3     5 ".

----------


## y.ponomarev

2  .       ,       .   1  ,        2         . 
        ,    . 
      (      )   .

----------


## Skam

-- + 1:  -  ,  .   1   .   -     ,      .
        ,        ,          ( , ?    ),    .
    (PAX, Verifone)   ,    ,   ,   .   -  2Can,   .

        .apk ,  .

, 6  -         PlayMarket,  /     !     ,  MSPOS-K, , 1: .

----------


## Skam

> )


   ,   . 




> ?     15   11 
>    ,       ?


  (, , ,      )       12    .  /  .  ,         .

----------

> -- + 1:


         ?    ,        

  ,        ,       ,      ,       ,

----------


## Skam

> ?


!     -     ,   ""  ,  .             (),    ()       -  ,        (  ).




> ,        ?


,   ,    usb  ,  .  -    .    -     .




> ,        ,       ,      ,       ,       ?


   MSPOS-K (           ),       .   , -   LiteBox,    .   ,    -    ( ) -   .         ,    QIWI.

   14         -.

----------

> !     -     ,   ""  ,  .             (),    ()       -  ,        (  ).
> 
> 
> ,   ,    usb  ,  .  -    .    -     .
> 
> 
>    MSPOS-K (           ),       .   , -   LiteBox,    .   ,    -    ( ) -   .         ,    QIWI.
> 
>    14         -.


MSPOS-K           --      ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...1#post54987068
   .
   MSPOS-K    ,     .
      .

----------


## 34

Alibaba         ,       ,      ,      ,           ,    (

----------


## 88

! 
            (.   ).        ,     .   2

----------


## ZZZhanna

> (.   )


    ?

----------


## Julianeo

,      / ( ).   ?  .    92,  -        ))        ...    -     ....

----------

> ,      / ( ).   ?  .    92,  -        ))        ...    -     ....


 30 +    

--
aQsi 5
 5

----------


## Skam

> MSPOS-K           --      ,


 ,          ,   MSPOS-K  .          -,      6 ,  5  ))) ,          / -?   ",     ", "  , "  ..)))

----------


## Skam

> https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...1#post54987068
>    MSPOS-K    ,     .
>       .


sunmi.com - ,     MSPOS-K.       , ,     .

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> sunmi.com - ,     MSPOS-K.       , ,     .


MSPOS      .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rr9YF4HKOA&t=25s

----------


## 34

> ,          ,   MSPOS-K  .          -,      6 ,  5  )))


 ,         , ,
 ,   , 1   +  11 ,        ,   ,       ...
        ,       ,     ,       ,    ,    ,  2D  (  )      ,       )     1500 ,     ,      ,      ,      ,   ,      -,    .
   ,  500   .    ,     .   ,   ,      ,      ,    ,   ,  ,     ,   ,  , ,  ...           .      ,  ,   ,             ,    ,        ,   ,   .           100   , ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     (litebox)     ,    .

----------


## 34

> ,     (litebox)     ,    .


 ,     ,    ,          

 ,    ,    ,     ,           ,     ?

SUNMI T2 mini    ,    50 ,  70, SUNMI 160

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  40000  .     .   . ,    .
   , ,    .       .

----------


## 34

> .  40000  .     .   . ,    .
>    , ,    .       .


   ,    , , ,       ,     35,       ,     ,        ,  ,        300

----------


## y.ponomarev

?  MSPOS-  .    -,   .    ,   ,  .     . 
    aqsi . 



> 


    1       -.   MSPOS-K   "     "?

     -    4000    -?  ,        ,      mspos-  .

----------


## 34

> ?  MSPOS-  .    -,   .    ,   ,  .     . 
>     aqsi . 
> 
>     1       -.   MSPOS-K   "     "?
> 
>      -    4000    -?  ,        ,      mspos-  .


      ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,


 ,     .          . .
       -  .

----------


## ksa12

!
   " "    -.   ?
     .   -     ,     500.       91,  ,   ,  ,        ,    ,     .
     ,  ,   ,    1 .     : LiteBox,      Google Play,   (500  .),  , ,       1000.
  , ,   ,      ,     .

----------


## 34

> !
>    " "    -.   ?
>      .   -     ,     500.       91,  ,   ,  ,        ,    ,     .
>      ,  ,   ,    1 .     : LiteBox,      Google Play,   (500  .),  , ,       1000.
>   , ,   ,      ,     .


        , ..

----------


## y.ponomarev

> , ..


    all-inclusive?

----------


## 34

> all-inclusive?


  ,           1500     ,   ,              ,  ..  ,    ,       ,           ,

----------


## Skam

> !
>    " "    -.   ?
>      .   -     ,     500.       91,  ,   ,  ,        ,    ,     .
>      ,  ,   ,    1 .     : LiteBox,      Google Play,   (500  .),  , ,       1000.
>   , ,   ,      ,     .


   ,     --       .     ,    .          3000 .  ,            .     1         3500 . "1C-      1      .           .         .     1."

 1   (     ,  ),     500       1.     1500 .     ,     .

          ,    ,    ,  ,   . ,        ,     ,    .        ,   ,     - ,  https://www.klerk.ru/img/pb/original...likom_8281.png

----------


## 34

> ,     --       .     ,    .          3000 .  ,            .     1         3500 . "1C-      1      .           .         .     1."
> 
>  1   (     ,  ),     500       1.     1500 .     ,     .
> 
>           ,    ,    ,  ,   .


1   +  =

----------


## Skam

> 1   +  =


    ksa12 -      "  "      .

   ?   LiteBox,   ,       -    ?        ,         .   ,      -        ,        ,        -   ,    ,   .

ksa12            ,      . ,           (    /   ),         " ", "  ".          ,        .    /- -      .

----------


## 1

-   "" ?

----------

> ?   LiteBox,   ,       -    ?


 ,         ,   . 
   2,        1  100       ,    ,               ,         15  ,      ,        1  ,     , ,      ,            , ,   ..          ,       ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

?    ,           .
            ,    . 
        ,   .     .   - ,    .
   ,    .          .        1    .            ,    ,         ,  ,       +,         .
  -     (  , )        .    -         .

     MSPOS-    .

----------


## 34

+   :  
     + Set Retail ()   ()  1  (,  1 ) +   1  + 1  -       ...

   1  1000       
 1          ,    
   ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

.   "--" (++)

----------


## 34

> .   "--" (++)


    ,        ,    ,    ,

----------

- .
      .



 .

   .

---

    ,   .    . 
     ?   ""      . 
 "" ,     "".
  ""     "",   -          .

      ?     .

----------


## 34

> - .
>       .
> 
> 
> 
>  .
> 
>    .
> 
> ...


     ?       ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

,    1      .   1:  10, 1:  11  .


FAQ

----------

> - .
>       .
> 
> 
> 
>  .
> 
>    .
> 
> ...


   .   ""    .
      ,     -    -    ?
 .

, -     ""?
  .    .      ?

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

.

 (  ) 1.05,    1.0    /

  1059 -  ,    ,    .
    ,    .
     :

  1030 -   
  1079 -          
  1023 -   
  1199 -  

..   ,      

  ,    .        1.05 .        
   1223 -  
,   ,   
   1016 -   
   1026 -   

  ? , ,   ,           .         ,      .  

*  :*
1.      .            ,      
2.  -  . ,     (),         .
3.     ( ,     ,   )          .     .

* :*
    / (  ,        )
1.1.     .1. ,     ,       
1.2.     .1. ,      ,    ,   .        ,    .   .

**  **!    ,           .

----------


## y.ponomarev

!
 1  2019         )        , ..  1     .   ,

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> !
>  1  2019         )        , ..  1     .   ,


C ,     ,        FAQ.  FAQ    ,      . 


https://kassa.bifit.com/faq

----------

BIFIT KASSA 

 ""   .
       "",    .
    .

    ,          " ".

 ""  :

" .
       ,  ( )  1203      . ..    .
    ."

"    " ".
     "", " . "   .
       ,       ."

 ,    -    .    ""  -.

----

    "".
  ,        .

  ,       . 

,    ?
     ?     ?
     ,  ?
    .     .

----------

. " "      .
   "  ",         .
   .

----------

""    4  ...
1.   
2.  
3.  
4.  ...

    ,  "".

  , , ..    :Frown: (
, -     ..   ?

     . 
    ""   "" .

  -  ,  ,  ...

----------


## BIFIT KASSA

> +   :  
>      + Set Retail ()   ()  1  (,  1 ) +   1  + 1  -       ...
> 
>    1  1000


  )       ..         .    .,   500   ,    100-200.    .           .    ,     ""           !        .           ,      .       -     .

----------

-

    .   .
   - - .
    .

----------

""   ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ""   ?


,  ?

----------

> ,  ?


 .  . 
      ( 1.05)?

 ,        .       .
 2   - ""  "  ".
   .       .

  ,      -  .    ,    -    .     "".

     ?    ,         .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 


  ,

----------


## AnnaKI

*BIFIT KASSA*    .
  .        Pin pad     2Can.
        ,         .
  -   -,       .   ,          590  .

*BIFIT KASSA*,  .
     ,     MSPOS,    ,      ,        ?     - .
  -    ,           ?

----------


## 34

> *BIFIT KASSA*    .
>   .        Pin pad     2Can.
>         ,         .
>   -   -,       .   ,          590  .
> 
> *BIFIT KASSA*,  .
>      ,     MSPOS,    ,      ,        ?     - .
>   -    ,           ?



     + 3,5% ,            2 
      ,     ? 
       2.4 %
   ?   1-2        ,         ..

----------


## y.ponomarev

:



> iBank 2.     1  2012   837   ( ).      «»   650 .    450 .   .
> 
>   -     ,      Java,     -         (      Java).
> 
>  «»             -   .          .              .

----------

> :


       ?    ?
     ,     ,  ,    ,

----------


## avexoid

! 
,   ,     !       .   2can plus -   ,   -,      .    ,         .   ,       2can?     ,      ,        -. , ,     ,   ,     .
  ,   ,   .    ,    ,     .

----------


## avexoid

> 2can plus -   ...


,  -        40 . 
   +. 
, -    ?       ?

----------


## 34

> ,  -        40 . 
>    +. 
> , -    ?       ?


  ,  ,       ,     
 ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> +.


-    5900 .  bluetooth   . 
     ,  .  LiteBox ( ),  . (,     ),  AQSI (  .  API Orange Data).

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,     ?


  ,    ?       ,        .
  ,       InvoiceBox, Robokassa?      ,  ,  .

----------


## 34

> -    5900 .  bluetooth   . 
>      ,  .  LiteBox ( ),  . (,     ),  AQSI (  .  API Orange Data).


      ?       ,    100 +         ,   ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

?    ,     .        ,     -  ,        .
            ,   ,       .
,    99,99999%        ,    1  ,        .

----------


## 34

> ?    ,     .        ,     -  ,        .
>             ,   ,       .
> ,    99,99999%        ,    1  ,        .


          ,   ,  ..       ,         ,          ,   ,               ,    , , ,     100 ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,         MSPOS-K     ,      . 
        ,        ,      .   21        . 
    ,      ,       (  ..)
   ?  ,    -    ,       ,   ..        . 
     .    ,               -  ,     .                       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    ,     54- - .    ,   ,           .
   99%          .

----------


## avexoid

> -    5900 .


,  ,    ,      (      ,     ..) -    Card -  4000. .     -  ,  .     (24000 -   , ,  36 ., ),    28.            .       .     .     .     ,  ,     .

----------


## 34

> ,  ,    ,      (      ,     ..) -    Card -  4000. .     -  ,  .     (24000 -   , ,  36 ., ),    28.            .       .     .     .     ,  ,     .


   ,       ,

----------


## .

> 


  ,        ,     ?

----------


## 34

> ,    ,     54- - .    ,   ,           .
>    99%          .


   ,

----------


## 34

> ,        ,     ?


 1000       ,      ,            ,        11  15,     1             ,         ?       MSPOS- ?     ,    ,     ,    500   ,     ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       ,      !          ))

----------


## 34

> ,       ,      !          ))


  :   MSPOS-K   18

----------


## .

> 1000       ,


-,     )

----------


## 34

> -,     )


       ,  ?
         ,        )

----------


## .

*34*,    .       .    ?      :Wink:

----------


## 34

> *34*,    .       .    ?


 ,    (

----------


## TonyStark

-.    :   (  ),      (   Wi-Fi),   Visa, MasterCard,    ,        (         -  ),     .    :    Windows,  ()   ,     (,  )    ,       .      -  150 ,         ?              (  ),        - (    ?)?    -   ?    !

----------


## y.ponomarev

.       .      ,   .        USB .

----------

> (  ),        - (    ?)


.         +    (    )       .




> :


   -  ,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       ?          .

----------


## SVG

1.2019,       .
    ,       :
1)       (   ?),
2)   /  ,      
  ,         -    /  .
 .     (    ,      )

    ,    ,         .
   -       :         .

----------


## kdv_13

> -.    :   (  ),      (   Wi-Fi),   Visa, MasterCard,    ,        (         -  ),     .    :    Windows,  ()   ,     (,  )    ,       .      -  150 ,         ?              (  ),        - (    ?)?    -   ?    !


   ?
      ?
   (   //   )?

     ,     .

----------


## kdv_13

> -.    :   (  ),      (   Wi-Fi),   Visa, MasterCard,    ,        (         -  ),     .    :    Windows,  ()   ,     (,  )    ,       .      -  150 ,         ?              (  ),        - (    ?)?    -   ?    !


   ?
      ?
   (   //   )?

     ,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

)

----------


## TonyStark

,       - -      -  4900  ,              ,     "    ". ,       ,               ,      ,    ()   ,     ,  -  7100  . -,                  -     . -,     (  ,      )    ,         ,    ,       :Smilie: ))  ,  ,   -,         ,    -      .                .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        ,   .

----------


## bosston

?  ,    !  ?

----------


## a.rogulkin

!

  (     / WiFi)   /  "   ". ""  1-4     .      .            6% (1. 8.3).   90  15  - .
           .        :

1.       15,             ,    ,      .     -.      -    ""  .         ,         ?

2.       - -    1   (  15)

3.   "  " -      "  "      "  " 

4.   - " "?     ,            (    ,   ...)       - .     ?

----------


## bosston

> !
> 
>   (     / WiFi)   /  "   ". ""  1-4     .      .            6% (1. 8.3).   90  15  - .
>            .        :
> 
> 1.       15,             ,    ,      .     -.      -    ""  .         ,         ?
> 
> 2.       - -    1   (  15)
> 
> ...


1.   15.    ,     ..   ..
2.  .      ,        ..
3.        ,             ( -   )
4.    ,   ,  ,     -  ,    ..

P.S. ,           -,        ,            -.  " **"        .

----------


## 34

5       ,    ,     
  15       ,   ,    ,          ,  ,

----------


## a.rogulkin

> 5       ,    ,


                   .          .    -             ,      .          -,          .





> 1.   15.    ,     ..   ..
> 2.  .      ,        ..
> 3.        ,             ( -   )
> 4.    ,   ,  ,     -  ,    .

----------


## 34

,     ,     , ,  1000 ,     ,     ,        ,   ,    ,        20 ,      ,       ,         ,       , ,

----------


## bosston

> 


 ,    11 ,     ,       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> P.S. ,           -,        ,           -.  " "        .


1       -    .    .       .       .      LiteBox      -   ,  ,    .
   Robokassa

----------


## bosston

> 1       -


     ,      ,         ,   ,     !    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

? ,  ,     ,        . 



> ()  ( ,    - ):
>           ;
>   - (  )      ;
>   - (  )  ,    
>    ( /); 
>      +        .
> 
>     (   ): 
>            ( , , ;  , ; ); 
> ...


     26  2017 . N -4-20/19359@  .

----------


## 34

> ,      ,         ,   ,     !    ?


  ,  2 ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

1 .        ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> -            ,    N 54-       -    .


        -.

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    ,        ,     /        .    54-.
1. https://mobika-online.ru/
2.

----------

().   21    ,     .    .   30 .       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

MSPOS-K

----------


## 34

> ().   21    ,     .    .   30 .       ?


 ,    ,      ,       ,   ,       ,  ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_c...&v=4_kqXww-L54 
      .     ,  .     ,   MSPOS-K    .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8lEfFAM3HU  .      .         , . 
        .   .      MSPOS-K .          -  . 
 34     .     ,     ,  .  ,    99,99% .   !

----------


## xvostik

,           ,       
(,   /  ,   , )

----------


## xvostik

"" -     "    "...
  ,  " "   .    1   

    ""?
       ?

----------

> "" -     "    "...
>   ,  " "   .    1   
> 
>     ""?
>        ?


 ,    BT.
     ""  :Smilie: 
     . 
        -    "" (   )    .      !

----------


## 34

,      ,  99.99 %    ,          3     ,   ,     ,        ,        ,  ?    ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

-?   ,   ?  ,        .
  ,         ,   .
      .            .

----------

> ,      ,  99.99 %    ,          3     ,   ,     ,        ,        ,  ?    ?


 -  !      .
       ""        -      .
   -       -          .
   ""  -       :    ,         -      :Frown:  
   ,   -    -  ,    ,          -          ,     -   ,    !!!
      ,    -   ,       -   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

:
1.  .  .
2. MSPOS-K            (, ).   https://sunmi.com/ru/        90-.   / . 
3.        .
   -.        .       .    -,       .

----------


## xvostik

*y.ponomarev*,

----------


## y.ponomarev

*xvostik*,     ? 
https://www.zebra.com/ru/ru/products...rs/mobile.html 
https://www.shtrih-m.ru/catalog/zebra/zebra-qln220/

  ,   -  .              .
      ?

----------


## xvostik

.     
    -       -nano

, ,    
 ,          
      -  !

    -        ...

(    ...  ...)

   -     :Smilie: ))

----------


## xvostik

,     +,

----------

,

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    .  99,99999% .
          . 
     54-   .

----------


## 34

> .    .  99,99999% .
>           . 
>      54-   .


    ,  1     99%    ,       
   , Set Retail,  ..        ,       ,           

            ,       ,       (

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    ,      ,       ,   .

----------


## xvostik

,       ...


     /     /   
 ,      ...
 ???

               ?
(    ,     )

       (  180) -    ???

*            /*

----------


## kuznechov119m

,       ,       (          ) -     ,        ,        ,           ,      -        
       ,           ,           ,      02 .

          ,   250   ,    60         80 /  ,

----------

> *            /*


        ()    ().
    ()   (   ),       ,    .
   ,    , ..    54.
         USB.

----------


## xvostik

.    ,     .
   .    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> /     /


  ,       .,      ,  .           .
    MSPOS-K    MTC ,          .    .       e-mail        . 
  wifi    .
     MSPOS-K  5000-6000 .,    .          10000 .
      .,  .      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

.
     .     30%  80%   . https://e-ofd.ru/  1000  .
        -  1500    . +  10500  36 .     .

----------


## xvostik

/
   .  ,  ,              -  (   -),    ...

  ,     .

               ,   
   ,          , ,       .

  , ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

,      .        - .    .   ...

----------


## xvostik

, 

  ,   

10  , 10        :Smilie: ))

----------


## y.ponomarev

1, . 2  , 2    + +/++.
       .   .

----------


## xvostik

:Smilie: )))


  ,      ...

   30      ,   500   .     ...

----------


## xvostik

,  ,    :

        (      )
       ( )
  1
    (   ) -   
    (   ( )    )
wifi /  / USB (    ,       )

 : /, /

----------


## xvostik

:

   , ,         (  )

----------


## 34

,  ,   5   , , ,       5 ,         ,         ,       ,                   ,        ,             ,       ,      , 1  , , 1  +

----------


## xvostik

?
   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

, 34, ,           ,     .  ,    . 
1.  ,    litebox      
2.   xvostik   ? 
 litebox(mts )   xvostik.   , 34))))

3.  - .    .  .
4.  , ,      )))))))))))))))))
5.         .+. 
5. .   .. .,    .. (       )
6.  .,  .   MSPOS-K,    ,    .          .    - .         API.

----------


## y.ponomarev

-    ?  1   ,

----------


## xvostik

""
   ()  ,   ?

  .     .   .
     .
   (   "")...

     ,    7   .
 ,   ,   .
       ,    ...
       ,           ...    ?

   ,     
   ?  .

,  ,   1       .      .
    .

----------


## 34

,  ,  ,  5  ,       ?        ,  

  ,

----------

> ,  ,  ,  5  ,       ?        ,  
> 
>   ,


 , , ?   -    ?
   ,   *xvostik*    /!!! ..      .
..   ,   ?

*xvostik!*
     -   -.
,  -        -  .           ,   !
    ,    .
     ,      !

----------


## xvostik

, 
       ...
 ,         
  ,     
,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,  ,  ,  5  ,       ?        ,  
> 
>   ,


,        ,  ,      ,     ,            . 
  -,      . 
 10000000  ,          ,         MSPOK-K       -.      .     .



> ,     
>    ?  .
> ,  ,   1      .     .


xvostik,   . 1c               .




> ,      !


     MSPOS-K.     .       .

----------


## xvostik

> 


.     .     (= )

----------


## 34

> 1       -    .    .       .       .      LiteBox      -   ,  ,    .
>    Robokassa

----------


## xvostik

180:




    ,    1, , mypos ( /)

----------


## kuznechov119m

2020 ?
         -  ,    ,   .    20  2019 .

----------


## xvostik

?
      -

----------


## kuznechov119m

,              ,

----------


## xvostik

(       )

----------


## kuznechov119m

> (       )


         ,

----------


## xvostik

,           ?

----------

> ,           ?


    (   (  )).          .

----------

> ,


    ?
     !

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ?
>      !


     ,           ,       Ҩ ,    100 %   ,

----------


## xvostik



----------


## kuznechov119m

> 


             ,

----------


## xvostik

?
 ,    

      .
   ,

----------


## kuznechov119m

,        ,       -       ,       -

----------


## xvostik



----------

> ,


, ,    /       . ..   , ..     ,   ,     .
        ,     ,       ,       .
, ,    ,    ,      1    ,     -   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*kuznechov119m*,     .    ,     ().    ,         .            .     .    ,   . 

         . 
     .     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

https://cdek.market/stat-prodavcom/ 
  ,    CMS cs-cart.multivendor

----------


## 34

,   ..        ,      ,    3 %    ,         ,    10 ,         5 000 ,    ,      + 3-4%   + 30 ,    ,   , .

         ,     42 + 3.5% ,    ,            ,       15        ,         2  95  ,        ,       , 100    ,  90 %   ,       60

----------


## y.ponomarev

.        "  ",   "" ,              . 
   .    .   .     ,   .       .

----------


## xvostik



----------


## 34

> 


        ,     ,        ,        ,      ,               (

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 


    ?                ,          -    50  ,  8000-10000  .  (         )

----------

> , 100    ,  90 %   ,       60


 , ,   !
 :Smilie:

----------


## xvostik

,    ,  
  ,

----------

,   .     ,            .         2 .      ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> ,   .     ,            .         2 .      ?


        ,      28          2018

----------

> ,      28          2018


 28      2 .

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 28      2 .


         1   ,                 ,

----------


## artemow

! , , .   ,   ( ),       .   ,      .   !!

----------


## -

> ,   ..        ,      ,    3 %    ,         ,    10 ,         5 000 ,    ,      + 3-4%   + 30 ,    ,   , .
> 
>          ,     42 + 3.5% ,    ,            ,       15        ,         2  95  ,        ,       , 100    ,  90 %   ,       60


-))     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

12 000      300    )))

----------


## 34

, , ,         ,       ,     ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

.    ,  .  , ,      )

----------


## -

> .    ,  .  , ,      )


 ,  -        .   .     ,      .      ,     .  ,             .        .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    . ,      ,         .      .

----------


## -

> ,    . ,      ,         .      .


       !    ,         .

----------


## y.ponomarev



----------

!   -  (  )
:
MSPOS-K
 7.2


 1 (     )

 ??!

----------


## y.ponomarev

MSPOS-K = ,

----------


## xvostik

* () -  * 
 (/)

 (, )
   ?

----------


## xvostik

/ -

----------

,          1

----------


## y.ponomarev

,       .   ,      ,        1  .     1,

----------

> ,       .   ,      ,        1  .     1,


      -     ?
      ().
      ,        ?

----------

> ,       .   ,      ,        1  .     1,


        ,    

    5 ,        ,

----------

> ,    
> 
>     5 ,        ,


,       ?
            100-500 ?    ?
    ,  !
       .
    -    ,   .
   1,       -      3       -     !      -   !
      -

----------


## xvostik

,        ?

 .    .
  ,    

     .



   ,  3     .

----------


## huumeita

.       , , ,   ( ),   .    .  -  -

----------

...     . :yes: 
  1 ,   , -          .
   . , ,      .    ,       .         ..      . 
          ...     ???
    ,       ..      1 7.7    .           .     ,         .      .
:
   3000.
/36          9000 .
    57 ( ) 7000 .
 «.» 
« »    «-36»   36
, 1    980  . 

3920  . 
+ 2500 .

*[   26400*
  ????  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## xvostik



----------

*xvostik*,               ???

----------

> , -


    54- ,             2021

----------

> 54- ,             2021


 ,  ??

----------

> ,  ??


    .       , . 



> 2
> ,   ,   ,     ,     ,  ,      -      , ,   1  2021 .
>                 30          - .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ...     .
>   1 ,   , -          .
>    . , ,      .    ,       .         ..      . 
>           ...     ???
>     ,       ..      1 7.7    .           .     ,         .      .
> :
>    3000.
> /36          9000 .
>     57 ( ) 7000 .
> ...


   5% .        .    5000

----------

30-    1.   1  .  ,  44 .  .       1    ,    1700- 3300 .

----------

> .       , , ,   ( ),   .    .  -  -


  )  ,    ,   -.))

----------


## y.ponomarev

MSPOS-K +  bluetooth .

----------

> 30-    1.   1  .  ,  44 .  .       1    ,    1700- 3300 .


  - ,     ,     .
,  ,  " "   ,         (, )      ,   100% .
     ""     .
  " "  .       .      :Smilie:   ..!
       ""  .      ?

----------


## skolokolkin

!
 :
    ,         -   - ,   1.
       . 

 :
 -   ( )  - 
 - - ( ) - 
 -  ( )  - 
 -  ( ) - 


 ,      , 
  -  1,

 -    


       (     - ) (      ,  ,  )


   2021  -      1,   .

   ?

----------


## xvostik

180 

  -

----------

> !
>  :
>     ,         -   - ,   1.


,   ""?
        1,       -    Excel , .
       -          ?
      ?

----------


## skolokolkin

> ,   ""?
>         1,       -    Excel , .
>        -          ?
>       ?


,  -     . 

   -       .

----------

> ,  -     . 
> 
>    -       .


    1     (  ?)      1.
  1,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,         ?
   ?        .   -  POS  , MSPOS-K ( )

 Memo Fora 4x4?    46   1000     1200 .        .          .

      (  1     1 )    ,/    ,    1.

   ,  ,  !

,      1  ...

----------


## skolokolkin

> ,         ?
>    ?        .   -  POS  , MSPOS-K ( )
> 
>  Memo Fora 4x4?    46   1000     1200 .        .          .
> 
>       (  1     1 )    ,/    ,    1.
> 
>    ,  ,  !
> 
> ,      1  ...


 :Redface:     ! -    . 1C ,   .     ,        -  ,    ,  1.

    ,    -    .
  -  !

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    , .
  91, 92,  91     . 

,          1  MSPOS-K.           -   .              . 
    ,       MemoFora  MSPOS-K.

----------


## xvostik

,     .
500 .

   , .
   , ,   , , ,   .
   ,  ,   ...     , ,  ...


   ,   .    ...

     ,     .   ""     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,  ,   ...     , ,  ...


   ,       / ,   .           .          ,   . 
  -  .

----------


## skolokolkin

4*4,      -         .

----------


## skolokolkin

> ,       / ,   .           .          ,   . 
>   -  .


 ,    ..    -  .     .   -   ,   -  .

----------


## borisgor871234

91      (     )   7.2   .    , " "  ,    .  ,      " 2.0". ,  ,  "".

----------

> 91      (     )   7.2   .    , " "  ,    .  ,      " 2.0". ,  ,  "".


   ?        ?
  ,     ,  -      ,      ( 2  )         :Smilie:

----------


## 34

,  7.2   ,    ,  91          ,

----------

> 91          ,


   ,      :Smilie: 
      ,    .

----------

12″    ,   ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

32",          )))
        .

----------


## borisgor871234

,  ,     .      ?   ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## y.ponomarev

.     .

----------

5 -        .  .  -.
5-10       ...

----------


## xvostik

,   ,       (  ,   )

----------


## y.ponomarev

.  .      .        .

----------


## 34

MSPOS-T-   ,   3   , ,  ,         5,   1,    , , , ,  ,       20 ,           ,          500   ,        ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

.
 : MSPOS-T-      MSPOS-K -    Sunmi,   Xiaomi.    Multisoft. 
   ,     1   10  . 
     !       Sunmi OS (  ) +   
        .  ,    .  ,  .   ,    1     .    ,       .
     ,  34.        
          !       . 

  !   -     !   ,    .
   ,  ,            !               ,  ! 
          .        .    ,     MSPOS-K\MSPOS--          .        ! 




> 500   ,        ,


       .  ?    ,      .        !   . 
     ?        ,   litebox    .
 , . -  ? Grotem?  ?     - ?    ,    /  ?             .        . 




> 


         ?  .    ?   ?

----------

?        ?   1000      ,   1000   ,     1000  , 1        ,            ,    ?                ?            ,   Wildberries.    , 2

----------

()      2       (  Litebox),     .    50,8%   620  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ?


           .     ,     !                   .  
     ?        litebox !  .      (MSPOS-K),            2 .  ,          MSPOS-.           8      (     ,      )




> Wildberries.    , 2


    3 - 4    .         ,       .
                  2  .         ,    .       .          .
   ?   ?  
 ,             -.     ,   ,         . 
     ,           MSPOS-K      .    . 




> « » ()      2     « » (  Litebox),     .    50,8%   620  .





> 50,82%  « »,  .    620  .,         30  ., 420  .       170  .  .


      ,     .     .
 ,     1000 .     999,  ,     ,      !       .
      ,         . 
  .  ,    .   , , . 

    , ))))

----------

> , , . 
> 
>     , ))))


     !
-    .    ,          -         .
 , ,   1  +  11,      .       4        ,     1,        .      1 -    -      3 .
  -   !!!! 
  ,     .
     -     " "?   .
        -       .
 :Smilie:     ,           . ,       ?

----------


## xvostik

.
    7000  3 
          - 4500

----------

> .
>     7000  3 
>           - 4500


            .
     3  -  6000      :Smilie:

----------


## xvostik

1  ,   , 

   ,     ,       ?

----------

> 1  ,   , 
> 
>    ,     ,       ?


 ,    .

----------

,        :

     ?

----------


## xvostik



----------


## borisgor871234

))          .         2 .    , ,    .   .    , -   .

----------


## xvostik

:Smilie: 
...

----------


## 80

-   . .                  .

    . 
        460/ +  .
mspos -      ,     .    500  
 15/11 +  -       ,   - ,    ?   ,         . 
7,     - - ?                .
 90-92, 180  ,    .

----------


## xvostik

80,     180   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

.   ,   2021     .      54-.             QR  .      .

----------

> -   . .                  .
> 
>     .


  . 
    (    -     8 )       ,      .       -   ( ),    ,  .
      ,      -      ,    ..  ,      ?

----------


## xvostik

...
    .   ,     .
      ... 

    ,    ,        ...

 21   2 , 10   
   : "" 1  100

    ...

      ....

----------


## 80

> 80,     180   ?


  ,            , +         .

----------


## 80

> . 
>     (    -     8 )       ,      .       -   ( ),    ,  .
>       ,      -      ,    ..  ,      ?


    .    .
       15,  -    "    ",       ?

mspos?

----------


## 80

mspos     ?

----------


## 80

?    +4000.

----------

.  7200  .    .

----------


## Julianeo

> .  7200  .    .


       ?   ,  -    ...    -  ,     .       .   ?

----------


## 80

> ?   ,  -    ...    -  ,     .       .   ?


  ,  2 . 590  1000  -  .           .

    (        )   490/

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ?    +4000.


.   11000   MSPOS-K  +   36. 
   .     .



> .  7200  .    .


        . 

   100   ,  )      .     590    API, 1  .


   -      ReadyScript ,        MSPOS-K.        )

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    -     ..

----------

> .    .
>        15,  -    "    ",       ?
> 
> mspos?


  :Smilie: 
     ?  ? -?
    ?  ,    1500!  ?
    -      1 .
    ,     .
1    3300,        1700.         ,   ,    15.
    15  1   -   !
  .        300    !
**  ,       ,      1        ,        -  :Smilie:

----------

> "    ",       ?


      15,     , ,   ?
   15?
    ,      !
           -    ? !      ? ,        -      .
  ,   ,       (. ),            5-6    :Smilie:   -   .
  ,     -  .

----------


## y.ponomarev

excel  :
1.      MO4x4 "".   ,  , .   .      .  . 
  , ,    .     ,     POS ,       exccl,  , ,  , ,  .
    - 30      )       .
  , , .   1998 . 
    .     Windows 10   10000   .
-     . 
2. -.    .  .

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin



----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

,      33 000  31 000  ,          2    .

----------

, 500    ,   15       ,      3   .
1   , 1           ,       1     1    

 5 , 
 12  1    ,

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

> ?  ? -?
>     ?  ,    1500!  ?
>     -      1 .
>     ,     .
> 1    3300,        1700.         ,   ,    15.


-. 

  - ,      2013  1 8...             ,           .   7,7   ,         .       .                 .

    ,   .        .         -  .

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

> 15,     , ,   ?
>    15?
>     ,      !
>            -    ? !      ? ,        -      .
>   ,   ,       (. ),            5-6     -   .
>   ,     -  .


      .        .      .  ,  ,       ,      .       ,   - ,             .  ?     .            ,     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*Albert  Zhemerikin*,            ,      ,   -  ,     .




> 500    ,  15       ,      3   .


   ?     .         ,      .        .
       MSPOS,         .       ,      .
,       MSPOS    ,        )  ,   . 
   ,        ,       .          ,     



> 12  1    ,


              ?

----------


## xvostik

..

    6   4,5...
    "":  6,    2  :Smilie: ))))

----------

> ..
> 
>     6   4,5...
>     "":  6,    2 ))))


    ,        .
     ,        (  )   "    ".    .
          ,  !
  , ,    ,       -    .
  !    -  !

----------

> -. 
>   - ,      2013  1 8...             ,           .


     ,    .
    -     ,    -         :Smilie: 
 1     ,     -   ,      ( 1).   1  "    ",     .

----------

? ,         1000        ?    ,               ,       1     ,

----------

> ? ,         1000        ?    ,               ,       1     ,


   ? 
   -  ,    ,     /-      .     .   . /  .  1000 .  / .     -.   -      /    -   /.
   -  .
   -     .
    !
               ?
             .

----------


## xvostik

" "

----------


## y.ponomarev

> 1     ,


,        all inclusive.    1     . 




> .


  ,       .    ,   ,        .  .   ,   .

  -  .     RDP,  Windows 10  ,    .    .   550   700 . .     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*xvostik*,              ,        ,     ,   .    QR

----------


## xvostik

()

----------


## y.ponomarev

*xvostik*,     ,           .

----------


## xvostik

,  ...

----------

,   ,    ,     ,              ,

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

mspos.
  -.,    -,  ,      ,            .  - 27 500        15. 
     .        ,       .

----------

,   1000   ,        100  , , ,  ,      ,      ,     1  10

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

,   ,    ,      ,    .

----------

> *xvostik*,     ,           .


 ? ,     ,          :Smilie:   -           . 
      ,  .

----------

> ?


 ?    , - ,       /  ? 
 :  -   ,      ?
    ! 
              -         :Smilie:     -         !

----------

> ?    , - ,       /  ? 
>  :  -   ,      ?
>     ! 
>               -            -         !


    -    ,        ,

----------

> -    ,        ,


    -        .    ,      -    .            -  !    ,       -     .

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

,           (   ),   ,                ,  ,    ,   10 000   ,      . ...   ?
   ,      ?

----------


## 34

,     
   , , , ,  , ,    ,          ,      , ,  ..            ,         ,   ,

----------


## xvostik

.   . 
   . 
   ,       


  .    ()   .

   .    .
            ,      "".

----------

> ,     
>    , , , ,  , ,    ,          ,      , ,  ..            ,         ,   ,


      .
         !
       -     !
    -12,   ,   .,       .
       .
 ,          .
   ""   ,          -     . ,    ,            -   ,     .          ,        ,    . 




> 


 



> 


     ,  ,  



> 


 .       



> 


 



> 


  .
     ,           ,        ,    .



> 


  ,  ,   ,      ,       .



> 


  ,     ,         .
          .      .
,   ,          .   -     .        :Smilie: 
, ,                ,         "       ,   ,    ,   ",     ,         ,    .  
            -     .
     : "          ".       !

----------

,

----------

> ,


 ?   ?
         !   ,     "  ".
 ,      ,   ,   .  !

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,   ,    ,     ,              ,


1.              ) 
2.            .       ,    
3.         ,        .         .
4.      !        , .
5.         .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,


       ""))))    ?         ?    ( )       ,           )   150  ?  ? 
:



> «»  15  1999 .


-



> 2006-2019  «»


 



> © 1998 - 2019   ..


 



> -   « »  2010   ..


         ,               . 
            ,     20  .
           .  Microsoft, Adobe,   .. 

   MSPOS-             ,     .      ?  ,  ! 
         3-  54-.         .   ,  )))

,     54- ,     MSPOS-K      .         .                . Bitrix, ReadyScript, Shopscript  .     .

----------


## __

.    ( )       (    ).        !    -   .  . ...   -   ...  -    -   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*__*,   .    30 000 .  1  2019     60  !         . 
   ,    .            .
         .. , ,   .
     ?   .   -

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

30-40    .      -   ,        )),         .

----------


## 34

5         + 500         , , ,   ,    ,   1,  , ,    24  !!!,    20 900    36     10 

    + 1000  ,     30        , ,       ,          ,             

  21 900  + 6000 .      36  + 1500       

     ,    ,        ,              

   ,  1         

        , , ,

----------


## xvostik

-     / ...

----------


## y.ponomarev

*34*,     ?          MSPOS ,      ? 



> + 1000  ,     30


    36   23 000 ( 21000,   ,    ).   30000?  !        5000   .        )))



> , , ,


 99%    ,    .




> ,    ,   1,


 !      ,   ))) ECWID  .         .        .




> 5         + 500         , , ,   ,    ,   1,  , ,    24  !!!,    20 900    36     10



** ,     MSPOS   /        (  ,   )         .     !
 ,    ???  2000 ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

34 ,         .      .      ,           .
   ,    500   ?

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

> , , ,   ,    ,   1,  ,


,    ,    6- ,       .      ,    90%       .
     ,   ?        ,      .




> + 1000  ,     30        , ,


25500  ,  .,  / . , ,    ,   2 .

    ,    ,   ?     1 7,7       8.       .

----------

MSPOS-K  ,   ,  ,   ,
          , 
    ,    ,

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

> MSPOS-K  ,   ,  ,   ,
>           , 
>     ,    ,


 ,      ,    ,                 .

----------


## xvostik

,          ...

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

> ,          ...


?,      34?

    ,         .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*xvostik*,   ,        )




> MSPOS-K  ,  ,  ,   ,
>          ,
>     ,    ,


   .  .    MSPOS-K.     .  MSPOS-K     100  ,       .    ,   ,   9     . 
          MSPOS-K      ,     )))

    ,           .           . .
 ,   1   ..    1  ""))))) ,    .      , ,  91/92/91   ,        . 
  99,5%  ?   )

----------


## xvostik

http://4pda.ru/2019/05/08/357366/?ut...Fpulse.mail.ru

   ,

----------


## 34

> *xvostik*,   ,        )
> 
>    .  .    MSPOS-K.     .  MSPOS-K     100  ,       .    ,   ,   9     . 
>           MSPOS-K      ,     )))
> 
>     ,           .           . .
>  ,   1   ..    1  ""))))) ,    .      , ,  91/92/91   ,        . 
>   99,5%  ?   )


  5     ,     MSPOS-K      ? 
     MSPOS-K              ?

      ?     ?    
   1500 ,        ,   1000 ,      ,    

   ,         ,     ,     12   ,          ,        12   MSPOS--

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,


,    ,       . ,    .   3,5 - 5% .  .

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

.     2,1%  .    -.  .                 .         .       1     ,              .   5?        .      .

----------


## y.ponomarev

-?       .    . 
   .

----------

> MSPOS-K  ,   ,  ,   ,
>           , 
>     ,    ,


  , ,       ""?
          .      :Smilie: 
         ,  % -    .

----------

[QUOTE=Albert  Zhemerikin;55055232    ,    ,   ?     1 7,7       8.       .[/QUOTE]
 ,      1  .              1 . ,   1          .    ""!

----------


## y.ponomarev

. 



> ,   1          .    ""!


               .    ,   . 
      1   , .

----------

> .    ,   . 
>       1   , .


 ,    ,     !   ,     -       ,     ""!
     ,        !
 ,        -     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,     -    ,     .



> ,        -     .


.  1    , CRM  ..          .

----------


## xvostik

0.2 -0.3%

   :

-  QR-  ,       .      -   QR.         .      ,      ,    .     .

----------


## y.ponomarev

MSPOS-K USB 3.1 hub   . ..       .    USB type-C
     "Ugreen Thunderbolt 3   usb C  HDMI    MacBook samsung Dex Galaxy S10/S9 USB-C  Thunderbolt HDMI"  
    "5-in-1 HUB Model + China"
 Ugreen,   .      2D .     .   1d    4- .

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

,   ,   .

      ,        5, ,        ,      .

----------

! ,    6% ,  ,       ?

----------


## xvostik

** , 
https://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.ph...1#post55054742

 ,     ,   .

----------


## 34

> ! ,    6% ,  ,       ?


  12
Frontol 6 +

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   .

----------


## 34

> ,   .


     12, Frontol 6 + 
 ,  ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

*   12, Frontol 6 +*  
 ?

----------

!

----------


## 34

> *   12, Frontol 6 +*


   ,

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

,    .  . 
     ?

  ,  ,               .      ,                 .    ,               ,      ,                  ,                ?                .

              . ?             .

..    ,       ,      .  ...

----------

> ,    .  . 
>      ?
> 
>   ,  ,               .      ,                 .    ,               ,      ,                  ,                ?                .
> 
>               . ?             .
> 
> ..    ,       ,      .  ...


   ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

*Albert  Zhemerikin*,    ,              )))

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

> ,


,        ?

  ?  ,           ?

 , 
     . ?             .
 ,    ,             ,     .

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

,    .

       ,        ,       ,             :Mocking:

----------

-    7?

----------


## Albert  Zhemerikin

> -    7?


    ,   ,     .     .

----------

,  "".  ,  ?

----------

> ,  "".  ,  ?


    ,   ,   12

----------


## skolokolkin

-   -  .   1+ +  + ??? -  ?      ? 
  POS   :    1,     .
   -      - ,   ,  - -   +   +   (  ).

  ?

----------

,    ,      ,    ?     .   , ?   - ?

----------

> -   -  .   1+ +  + ??? -  ?      ? 
>   POS   :    1,     .
>    -      - ,   ,  - -   +   +   (  ).
> 
>   ?


   1     -         .
       - .
       .
    iiko

----------


## y.ponomarev

*skolokolkin*,   -  .   +  windows.
      +        ?

----------


## 34

> -   -  .   1+ +  + ??? -  ?      ? 
>   POS   :    1,     .
>    -      - ,   ,  - -   +   +   (  ).
> 
>   ?


 
.   ?






> ,    ,      ,    ?     .   , ?   - ?


     2  1 , 
        %   ,   ,       MSPOS-E-  ,

----------


## skolokolkin

> 1     -         .
>        - .
>        .
>     iiko


    .         .   -  ?

----------

> .         .   -  ?



1c    ? 
      ,           ,

----------


## skolokolkin

> *skolokolkin*,   -  .   +  windows.
>       +        ?


     -    .        . 
,    ?    1  ?   ?

----------


## skolokolkin

> 1c    ? 
>       ,           ,


.      -    .     .

----------

> -    .        . 
> ,    ?    1  ?   ?


      -   .
1C ,   ,         .
  -       .
  .         -  .
      1   .
-    iiko  :Smilie:  ,  1,   ,  ...

----------

1     ,

----------


## skolokolkin

> -   .
> 1C ,   ,         .
>   -       .
>   .         -  .
>       1   .
> -    iiko  ,  1,   ,  ...


    ,      ,   ?
     -     -    ?    1     -    .. 
 -   1 .   .   .

----------

> ,      ,   ?


    ,  " ".        ?             ?                ?     ?   ?    () ?  ..  ..  



> -     -    ?    1     -    ..


  ,        1   ?   ?      -     !     ? 



> -   1 .   .   .


  :Smilie: 
  1   -  1700-3300.
   ?
   1   - 15000 +        30000  .

       .

----------


## skolokolkin

> ,  " ".        ?             ?                ?     ?   ?    () ?  ..  ..  
> 
>   ,        1   ?   ?      -     !     ? 
> 
> 
>   1   -  1700-3300.
>    ?
>    1   - 15000 +        30000  .
> 
>        .


      1   ?       ?

   ?
      ?     -  loyverse,   ,    gbsmarket

   ..   R-Keeper      ...

----------



----------


## KocmosMars

.  80  .  1 .     .    .      50     .    . .    ?   1       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

1  - .     .

----------


## KocmosMars

> 1  - .    .


         ?
  1       ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

1

----------


## KocmosMars

> 1

----------

> ?
>   1       ?


       ,   .
          "",       .
      !
   .      :Smilie: 
     -     -  !
   "   "  .

----------


## Makar4eg

! :     .     20-40 ,     ,  .  -           .  : Atol Sigma 7,  7.2,  7.      (   - ): PAX SP30  Ingenico IPP320.         , ..    "" Pay-me       .
!

----------

, , . 
   (),   ,    .   20   !      ,       .


P.S.  1  "  1  "

----------

> , , . 
>    (),   ,    .   20   !      ,       .
> 
> 
> P.S.  1  "  1  "


   1 ?

----------

> 1 ?


8.3

----------

> 8.3


  1   ,  ,        ,        1.
 90   ,  11  .
   .
  .

----------

> 90   ,  11


,     90,  30  :Smilie:

----------


## xvostik

,   ,     ?
    ?

----------

> ,   ,     ?
>     ?


  ?        -   54. 
   ,      -         .
,    .

----------


## 333

> ,      -         .
> ,    .


  .  .

----------


## xvostik

,    ,      :Smilie:

----------


## id233437529

> .


!  ,  .

----------

> !  ,  .


!    .       .
        -          ""    .
          ,     !
   ,   .

----------

> .  .


 -:   ?    ?     ?    " "  " "?

----------

> ,  7.2   ,    ,  91          ,


  . ,

----------

!     91         .     )

----------


## Irina_BUH

,  !

  -   .
    :
1.    
2.        

 :    ,               . 
  ,     1     ? 

       2 ,   ,           (    ?)?

----------


## y.ponomarev

54-       .                     QR-  . 

   ,     .          . (3000 /).      1000 ./.    .    .
       .
 .          .    )

----------


## 34

> ,  !
> 
>   -   .
>     :
> 1.    
> 2.        
> 
>  :    ,               . 
>   ,     1     ? 
> ...


   ,      ..

 1           
        ,          1

         1    +   +  

      ,  ,      ,     ,        ,   6%

----------


## Irina_BUH

> 54-       .                     QR-  . 
> 
>    ,     .          . (3000 /).      1000 ./.    .    .
>        .
>  .          .    )


  ,       -   .      . 
 ..,  , ,                 ?      2         .
        -  ,   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ..,  , ,                 ?      2         .
>         -  ,   ?


         (         ) , ReadyScript        .
      . 
       API.
  .

   :
  ?             .    .          (-)

----------


## 34

> ,       -   .      . 
>  ..,  , ,                 ?      2         .
>         -  ,   ?


 ,     ,      ,          
 42 000 + 3,5%

 2 
    ,   ,   3 %

    ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

. 
1.  3,9%   ,   3,5%   .
2.    -   MSPOS-K +   3,5% - 590  ,  25 000 .
3.      -   1000 /.+. 3.5%
 1  ,       .

     .   ReadyScript. 
 1:    .

----------


## Irina_BUH

> ,     ,      ,          
>  42 000 + 3,5%
> 
>  2 
>     ,   ,   3 %
> 
>     ,


,    ,     ,       ,     ,     .
   , ,   ,     ,        .

----------


## 34

> ,    ,     ,       ,     ,     .
>    , ,   ,     ,        .


:          ,

----------


## Irina_BUH

> :          ,


!  ,      !

----------


## -

> . 
> 1.  3,9%   ,   3,5%   .
> 2.    -   MSPOS-K +   3,5% - 590  ,  25 000 .
> 3.      -   1000 /.+. 3.5%
>  1  ,       .
> 
>      .   ReadyScript. 
>  1:    .


 2    ???    ?        ?

----------


## -

" "  .

----------

, ,  ,  ,   30  ,      ?

----------


## 34

> , ,  ,  ,   30  ,      ?


      +  +  
  ,   M  5″   1.1  36 
   ,    

    ,          ?

----------


## xvostik

180
   2017  
    ....

----------

7,2.     ,     1  300.      ,  .   -          ,       .       ,  ,      .

----------

> +  +  
>   ,   M  5″   1.1  36 
>    ,    
> 
>     ,          ?


  ,     1     ?
,     10       -   ?!

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  ,   34    ))) 

*-*,       .     . ,   2   .      .

----------


## 34

> 7,2.     ,     1  300.      ,  .   -          ,       .       ,  ,      .


    ,     10 ,  7.2  ,

----------


## 34

> ,     1     ?
> ,     10       -   ?!


   )
1    +  +        12   , 1      , ,

----------


## 34

> ,  ,   34    )))


  ,   ,      , , ,    ,       ,         + 1    ,       ,    ,     , , , ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

* 34*,         )              .

----------

> * 34*,         )              .


!            .
 ,     ,   ,      1.
 1 ?              :Smilie: 
  34-    -  1     .

----------

> )


  :Smilie: 
     1   -     .    ,  -  .    ,   .         .
  - ,    ,     ,   -     :Frown:

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,   .         .


  4  ,     .          ,       .




> !            .


               ?  ,        ))
             QR .

----------

> 4  ,     .          ,       .


   ?   !         ...     1     ,    ,           -     .
 :Smilie: 




> ?  ,        ))
>              QR .


     ,   .  -          -  .
       "   "   .           -       -      ,   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

> -          -  .


  ,   ,      . 

  ,       API,  1   1       (   ,     ).    ,   .

----------

,  . ,   ,     (, ).    ( 16 .  ).   - .   36 .          150-200 .     120 .           " "?    ,   .        ( ,  - ),     2  1?       ?

----------

> ,  . ,   ,     (, ).    ( 16 .  ).   - .   36 .          150-200 .     120 .           " "?    ,   .        ( ,  - ),     2  1?       ?


,

----------


## borisgor871234

-  ,  " 7".      .  -     .  aQsi 5  .    .

----------


## y.ponomarev

*borisgor871234*,     ,       ?     54-.       .  .

----------

.       QR-   ?   ,          ,

----------

> *borisgor871234*,     ,       ?     54-.       .  .


  :                ...      ()           ,               ,         .
        ,   ,   .   ,   ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

.        .

----------


## xvostik

,            -?
       .

----------


## y.ponomarev

)

----------


## xvostik

:Smilie:

----------

( ).          .       ""  .          .
  :      :

   -   . (  Septagon) :

-     (      )
-   (       )

 ?   ,    ,   ...

----------

> ( ).          .       ""  .          .
>   :      :
> 
>    -   . (  Septagon) :
> 
> -     (      )
> -   (       )
> 
>  ?   ,    ,   ...


     ,     ,

----------

> ,     ,


   ?    . 
  ,     ,   .

----------


## y.ponomarev

,        .
       ,   MSPOS-K   (   )     .
1.   200   
2.   -   
3.  -.

----------

> ,        .
>        ,   MSPOS-K   (   )     .
> 1.   200   
> 2.   -   
> 3.  -.


ponomarev                   , 
MSPOS-K      ,     ,

----------


## 365

!
    / . -   ( -  , , ).
   01.07.,     .    ,         ( ),  ,       10-20?

----------


## 34

> !
>     / . -   ( -  , , ).
>    01.07.,     .    ,         ( ),  ,       10-20?


  5
   30  1

----------


## y.ponomarev

**,  MSPOS-K    ,   ?      ,  ,     MSPOS- . 3         . 



> ( )


        "".

----------

> **,  MSPOS-K    ,   ?      ,  ,     MSPOS- . 3         . 
>         "".


 ,  ,  , ,  ,      ,

----------

> ,  ,  , ,  ,      ,


   -      ,       :Smilie:

----------

> -      ,


 ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

> ,  ,  , ,  ,


   MSPOS-K  )           ?  " ,  "?

----------

> MSPOS-K  )           ?  " ,  "?


    MSPOS-K

----------


## y.ponomarev

MSPOS-K ?    5     MSPOS-K   :Big Grin:

----------

> MSPOS-K ?    5     MSPOS-K


   ,       ,               ,   

MSPOS-K      ,    ,           ,      ,      ?         ,    ,

----------


## y.ponomarev

**,    ?  ,  .    ,      . 
          ,     .   ,     . 
    21    1  - " ")) 
90%     ( : , , MSPOS) 2   ""  ""          /  .

   (  ..)     MSPOS-   .  1, ,    ..  .

----------

> **,    ?  ,  .    ,      . 
>           ,     .   ,     . 
>     21    1  - " ")) 
> 90%     ( : , , MSPOS) 2   ""  ""          /  .
> 
>    (  ..)     MSPOS-   .  1, ,    ..  .


    ,     ,     ,    ,    ,   ,       5-10   ,           ,         

      ,        ,    1500 ,     MSPOS +     

1     ,    1     + 1    + 1          12  MSPOS-T-Ի       

       ,   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,    .  ,    .     .   -     . 
 / , ,  .     . 
    . 
 ,     POS  ,          .  ,     API.

----------


## 365

> 700)


    640,0 .,    440,00 . .

----------


## 365

> .


,   , -115 (185) -    ?   2,5   ?)
   , ..?

----------


## id307261031

,    ,    .    .     .     5.    .    ? 

   ,    ,           .

----------


## y.ponomarev

? 
 ,   -       MSPOS-. 
    -  -.  2000   3000 .

----------


## xvostik

180,    
 ,     ...

----------


## xvostik

:

----------


## y.ponomarev

*id307261031*,      ? 
*365*,   91 lite

----------


## id307261031

> *id307261031*,      ? 
> *365*,   91 lite


     .      .       ,    ?

----------


## id307261031



----------


## .

*id307261031*,     ,    ?    1  2021    .

----------


## id307261031

> *id307261031*,     ,    ?    1  2021    .


    ,   .        ,    ?

----------


## 365

> [b]  91 lite


 ,     .

   ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*id307261031*,        2021 . 
,  1   ,    (     )      ? 
     ?   ?

----------


## id307261031

> y.ponomarev   
> 
> id307261031,        2021


,

----------

!
 .       .    , ,   . .       .
   . 
  1 .   1  . 
,   ?   ,  ,   .
  -   -.  - ,            ,  .          (   +).
     ,      .

----------

> !
>  .       .    , ,   . .       .
>    . 
>   1 .   1  . 
> ,   ?   ,  ,   .
>   -   -.  - ,            ,  .          (   +).
>      ,      .


          ,        ,      ?

----------

30   1,           ,     

  -      5000,          ,       ,

----------

5  12  ,     1    500  ,           ,      

  ,     1000  + 500      
     MSPOS-K    ,

----------

10 -   ,     .      .

----------

,   . :      ,    .         20   ,        .

----------

,  10  ,

----------


## Kate1001

91 
 92
 115
 5
  , .            ?

----------

> ?


        WiFi -          !

----------


## xvostik



----------


## Suok

, . , ,  , .    /  5-6   . , ,   .      -  .   -  ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

*Suok*,      Robokassa  Invoicebox.     .  3,5-4%

----------


## Suok

*y.ponomarev*, !

----------

> 91 
>  92
>  115
>  5
>   , .            ?


  ,      ,       2021 
 5  ,     5,

----------


## toksy

,       aqsi 5 (     )    .      .   .          .  91  92       .  .      .   ,    .     (    ).       ,  . MSPOS    ,   .      (  ,   ,    ).    .       ).   ,     ,    .

----------


## toksy

115.   .   ,    .  .            .  2,5    .       Lite.  ,    .

----------

/
   .

----------


## toksy

*

----------

mspos-k( 
 ,    -

----------


## 2333

> mspos-k( 
>  ,    -


          ,        ,   .         ,

----------

> ,       aqsi 5 (     )    .      .   .          .  91  92       .  .      .   ,    .     (    ).       ,  . MSPOS    ,   .      (  ,   ,    ).    .       ).   ,     ,    .


  91,  ,      . ,      ,    ,   .      .    ,    -

----------

> 91,  ,      . ,      ,    ,   .      .    ,    -


       10  ?
     ?

----------


## kuznechov119m

> 10  ?
>      ?


     ,     .      ,         -       .

----------


## Vlad_44

,    MSPOS-      ,  ,    ?           ?

----------


## y.ponomarev

,   .     .     .
 .

----------

> ,    MSPOS-      ,  ,    ?           ?


   1000    ,      ,      ,   , /   ,        20 000,      60 000

----------


## y.ponomarev

,  .

 .    .      ( )  .        .
    ,

----------


## Vlad_44

,   ,          ?

----------

> ,   ,          ?


  !

----------

!    , .
   Mspos--    .         ?      .    ,     ,   .

----------


## Dmitriy70



----------


## buh TD

!  -  -   ?   , ,  .  / .

----------

> !  -  -   ?   , ,  .  / .


-         .
       !

----------


## 666

!
   .    mspos   -.  :  ,  200    ( ),    -   ( ).           ( ). ,        ,    .    ,    "" ,      .      50   .     ?     ""  (   )     (      ) P/s ,     5.

----------


## 666

> -- + 1:  -  ,  .   1   .   -     ,      .
>         ,        ,          ( , ?    ),    .
>     (PAX, Verifone)   ,    ,   ,   .   -  2Can,   .
> 
>         .apk ,  .
> 
> , 6  -         PlayMarket,  /     !     ,  MSPOS-K, , 1: .


!  2 ,    ?

----------


## xvostik



----------


## didesot127

..

----------


## Wic_

,    - 1-2   .   , 20    .   wi-fi,        .   +-?

----------


## 99

> ,    - 1-2   .   , 20    .   wi-fi,        .   +-?

----------


## Wic_

92.  ,   ,      Windows 10   .    Win 7  .

----------


## 99

> 92.  ,   ,      Windows 10   .    Win 7  .

----------


## Wic_

?   ,   .

----------


## 99

> ?   ,   .


    ,  ,      ,  , ,    ..

----------

,  ,     ,        ,       , 
       ?   -  . ?

----------

-       --
    ?

----------

